# Red Hand of Doom - OOC



## renau1g (May 12, 2008)

As a follow up to the interest check thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=225744

So, I've decided to go ahead with running the game. It's only the Red Hand of Doom module, that way we can get right into it. I'll be expecting 1 post/day on weekdays, weekends are flexible, if you can great, if not, no worries. I'll be running 1 combat round/day at the latest, if you haven't posted I'll NPC you or maybe you're character is overwhelmed by what's going on around him and spends a turn in full defence. 

Level: 6th

# of PCs: 4-5

Stats: 34-point buy

HP: Max at 1st, 3/4 after (Make up difference next level for odd dice, i.e. 7.5hp for d10, 7 2nd level, 8 3rd level)

Game World: Generic, but using FR deities (http://realmshelps.dandello.net/dieties/human.shtml, if you're not familiar with them)

LA: I'll allow a LA of +1 for races or a template

Deadline: May 19th (or sooner if I get enough good apps)

Books Available:
Core - PHB/PHB2, DMG, MM
Completes - Adventurer, Arcane, Divine, Mage & Warrior
Eberron - Campaign Setting, Races of Eberron, Player's Guide
FR - Campaign Setting, Races of Faerun, Player's Guide
Heroes of Horror, Libris Mortis
Magic Item Compendium, Spell Compendium
Psionics - from the SRD only (I'll be treating Psionics as magic for SR, etc.)
Tome of Battle

Anything else needs approval.

Applications will have the following:
[sblock=format]
Name:  
Gender:  
Race:  
Age:  
Class:  
Alignment:  
Religion: 

*Appearance*

*Personality*

*Background*

*Modus Operandi*

[/sblock]

Edit: Also, I'll be giving each player one of the +2/+2 feats from the srd (i.e. stealthy) as long as they have some skill points in it. Starting gold will be standard, 13,000gp no more than 1/2 on an item (expection is a +2 weapon).

Edit 2: Up to 2 flaws will be allowed from UA, Traits are also allowed.

Edit 3: Applications so far:

s@squ@tch - Elven Sorceror
Arabesu - Shifter Wilder
Rhun - Dwarven Rogue/Fighter OR Rogue/Swordsage (Proposed)
WalkingDad - Warforged Dread Necromancer Or Necromancer
Graf - Dinoriding Halfling Sorceror
EvolutionKB - Dreamsight Shifter Druid (shapeshifter variant)
Jerrand Redband - Human Fighter or Cleric
Voadam - Tiefling Soulknife
stonegod - Changeling beguiler


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 12, 2008)

*equipment still under edit*

Name: Virashil 
Gender: Female
Race: Elf
Age: 107
Class: Sorcerer  (Feat choices: Draconic Heritage (Silver), Draconic Breath...basically interested in exploring her dragon fueled magic)
Alignment: NG
Religion: Bahamut






```
[B]Name:[/B] Virashil N'al Sil
[B]Class:[/B] Sorcerer 5 / Dragonheart Mage 1
[B]Race:[/B] Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG

[B]Deity:[/B] Bahamut

[B]Str:[/B] 11 -- (3p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 6	[B]XP[/B]: 15000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +3		[B]HP:[/B] 28 (5d4+1d6+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +3
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] +1 Cha
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +3	[B]Spell Save:[/B]  
[B]Cha:[/B] 20 +5 (13p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -0		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+0	+0	+3	+0	+0	+0	13
[B]Touch:[/B]	13	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+4	+3	+1	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+4	+1	+3	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+6	+6	+0	--
[B]Notes:[/B] Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects. 

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
MW Longsword		+4	1d8	19-20/x2 	------
MW Longbow  		+7	1d8	20/x3      	100 ft
Dagger    		+3/+6	1d4	19-20/x2 	10 ft
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Low Light Vision, +3 to all saves vs Sleep, Paralysis, and Cold Effects

[B]Feats: [/B] 
1st: Draconic Heritage (Silver)
1st: Alertness (Skill bonus)
1st: (Bonus) Summon Familiar (Not used yet)
3rd: Silver Dragon Lineage: [QUOTE]As a Standard Action, you may convert one of your spells into a paralyzing effect on all adjacent foes for 1 round.  Fort save DC15 + spell level negates[/QUOTE] 
6th: Combat Casting
6th: (Bonus)Draconic Breath[QUOTE]As a Standard Action, you may convert one of your spells into a Supernatural breath weapon that does 2d6 damage per level of the spell expended. The breath weapon is a 30’ Cone. Subjects are allowed a Reflex save for half damage (DC = 15 + spell level expended)[/QUOTE]

[B]Spells Per Day[/B] (Save DC 15 + spell level): 

0th - 6
1st - 8
2nd - 5


[B]Spells Known:[/B]
	0 - (7) Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Message, Resistance, Read Magic;	
        1st - (4) Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Burning Hands, Ray of Enfeeblement;
        2nd - (2) Mirror Image, Invisibility
        


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 27	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Appraise  	+1	0	+1	--
Balance   	+3	0	+3	--
[u]Bluff[/u]       	+5	0	+5	--
Climb      	+0	0	+0	--
[u]Concentration[/u]  	+10	9	+1	+4 (Casting Defensive)
Diplomacy	+5	0	+5	--
[u]Disguise[/u]   	+7	2	+5	--
Escape Artist	+3	0	+3	--
Forgery   	+0	0	--	--
[U]Gather Info[/U]     +5	0	+5	--
Heal        	+2	0	--	+2
Hide        	+3	0	+3	--
Intimidate	+5	0	+5	--
Jump       	+0	0	--	--
[u]Know: (Arcana)[/u]  +9	8	+1	--
[U]Know: (Planes)[/U]  +2	1	+1	--
[U]Listen [/U]     	+4	0	--	+4
Move Silently	+3	0	+3	--
Perform   	+0	0	--	--
[U]Search[/U]    	+2	0	--	+2
Sense Motive	+0	0	--	--
Sleight of Hand +3	0	+3	--
[U]Speak Language[/U]	+0	0	--	--
[u]Spellcraft [/u]  	+5	2	+1	+2
[U]Spot[/U]       	+8	6	--	+4 (2 ranks from DhM as class skill)
Swim       	+2	0	--	--
Use Magic Device+5      0	+5	--
Use Rope 	+3	0	+3	--

[B]Notes:[/B] +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.  Disguise is a class skill from Draconic Heritage (Silver)

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
MW Longsword		315gp	4lb
MW Longbow  		375gp	3lb
w/60 arrows		3gp	8lb
Dagger    		2gp	1lb
Backpack 		2gp	2lb
Winter Blanket		.5gp	3lb
2 pieces of Chalk	0.1gp	--lb
Flint and Steel		1gp	--lb
Belt Pouch		1gp	.5lb
25' Silk Rope		5gp	2.5lb
Traveler's Outfit	1gp	5lb
Empowered Spellshard -
     Ray of Enfeeblement	1500gp	lb
Arcanist's Gloves		500gp	--lb
Cloak of Charisma +2	4000gp	2lb
Healing Belt           	750gp	1lb

[U]Potions:[/U]
Cure Light Wounds X2	50gp	--lb
Cure Moderate Wounds X2	600gp	--lb

[u]Scrolls[/u]
Scroll of Fireball                  	375gp	--lb
Scroll of Web   x2                  	300gp	--lb
Scroll of Glitterdust              	150gp	--lb

[u]Wands[/u]
Wand of Snake's Swiftness 10 charges	925gp	--lb
Wand of Invisibility 15 charges	1375gp	--lb
Wand of Mage Armor 10 charges	175gp	--lb
Eternal Wand of Enlarge Person	820gp	--lb




[B]Total Weight:[/B]32lb	[B]Money:[/B] 4gp 4sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	38	76	115	230	575

[B]Age:[/B] 107
[B]Height:[/B] 4'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 75 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Silvery Violet
[B]Hair:[/B] Silver
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
*Appearance:* Long, flowing silver hair blowing wild. Violet eyes with a streak of silver, mostly tan skin, interrupted by occasional patches of smooth silvery skin. Short and lithe, Virashil exudes a sense of power out of her small frame.

*Personality:* Her draconic ancenstry has influenced her personality -- combined with her elven roots, she takes a long term view on most actions.  Normally good-natured, she enjoys conversation 

*Background:*  Virashil comes from a small village of Elves deep in the [general setting], where it backs up to a small outcropping of snow-covered peaks. Their village is a close-knit community, of common elves, except for the occasional child born with silver hair or silver flecked skin. It is rumored that ages ago, an old silver dragon inhabited the peaks near their village, and would occasionally come down from the mountain as an elf and live among them for a period of time. It is thought that the blood of this dragon continues to appear every few generations and spawn a child who has the gift for magic.

Virashil left her village some years ago, setting out to discover more about what fuels her inner power. She first travelled to the nearby mountain peaks, looking for any sign of the rumored silver wyrm, but found nothing. Somewhat downfallen, she then set out to find out more about the legend of her people -- to determine if there actually was a silver dragon that inhabited the mountain peaks near her village. She sought out the advice of a few sages, who were able to find out that yes, at one time an old silver dragon named N'al Loranthanxx had made his lair in the peaks. Her spirits buoyed by this bit of information, she journeyed once more to the peaks near her village. The journey was harsh and difficult, for she had ascended above the tree line and trudged through crags of snow and ice. Virashil finally realized that she had bitten off more than she could chew -- for she was no mountaineer, just a fledgling sorceress. Panic ran through her mind as she realized that she may not make it back down the mountain with her life. The biting cold had begun to seep its way into her bones and her mind grew slow. Step after step became more labored. She began to feel warmer... The last thing she remembered was falling down into a snowbank... 

She doesn't remember when she regained consciousness. She awoke beneath a heap of soft furs, underneath her was a soft bed of fine linens. The first thing she heard was* ,"There my child, do not fret, for you are in a safe place. Go back to sleep and regain your strength."*

Hours, or days, later, for she had lost track of time, she awoke and was able to take in her surroundings -- a chamber, hewn out of solid rock, and appointed with plush furnishings, she was laying in a finely adorned bed. A closed door led out of the room. She heard footsteps, and the door opened, an older man, an elf, walked in. She immediately noticed the silver hair and skin, and the fine silk robes that he wore.

*"My child, my name is N'al Loranthanxx, and I have watched you for some time. I was impressed with your spirit and tenacious pursuit of finding me. For your thoughtsand instincts were correct, a small portion of my blood runs through your veins. I am glad that you chose to seek me out, for I have forseen that you will be needed by good dragonfolk in a battle against our evil brothers."*

Virashil spent many months in the confines of N'al Loranthanxx's lair, atop the snowy peaks, learning about her heritage, and developing her powers. She was even taught how to breath ice! (draconic breath feat)

At the end of her stay, N'al Loranthanxx called her to him, still in his human form, and told her that she had to set out on her own -- but to always remember that she was destined to help out her fellow dragonkind in their time of need -- that she would know what that was when it appeared. In the mean time, however, she was to further develop her powers as a sorceress.

She left, with great remorse, and set out to find her destiny. She changed her name to include N'al, to honor her distance draconic relative. She caught on with an adventuring band of similar ideals and temperment, and have been travelling with them until the present day.....


*Modus Operandi:*  Blaster, ranged support.  Uses invisibility and mirror image to protect herself while she hammers foes with magic missile or groups with her icy breath.  


Note: I too, played the first encounter or two with Evo and Rhun -- loved the PC so much that I wanted to give it a shot once again.  As a poster, I like to think that I have a good track record -- I currently run two PbP games, and participate in 3 others.


----------



## Arabesu (May 12, 2008)

Name:  Yorgan Stoutskull, aka Yorgan the bold, Yorgan of Hintershire, Yorgan of the Black Cork Guild.

Gender:  Male

Race:  Beasthide shifter

Age:  22

Class:  Wilder (using RofEb shifter wilder level subs)

Alignment:  CN (with wide swings between acts of vile darkness, balanced by sincere magnanimity).

Religion:  The Traveler. Although kept fairly secret.

Appearance:  Tall and slender with copper skin, and brightly yellow serpentine eyes. Yorgan wears his long black hair tied tightly into a club at the nape of the neck. Tidy and fastidious, he dresses in the finest garments he can afford. He favors creamy white shirts and coal black overcoats and pants, with warmly yellow seed pearls sewn into the seams. He has an affinity for cold iron and darkwood in his personal items that seems to give these accouterments a fine richness of appearance. 

Personality:  He tends to stand somewhat straighter and taller than most shifters, with an uncharacteristically bold and strong force of personality. Yorgan sees most people as means to personal wealth and power. Mistreated as a child, he displays a vengeful spirit toward those who would wrong children of any race. On occasion he has volunteered his time and resources in their aid and has been known to donate large sums of silver to orphanages and charities. He cares little for societal rules, but from time to time feels great pity and guilt regarding those whom he slays with the powers of his mind. Thus he expresses his remorse by helping those in need, especially children. Yorgan would probably make a good leader, but has not yet found a troupe within which he feels sufficiently comfortable to reveal his special gifts, and thus take charge.

Background:  An orphan, Yorgan was raised by the Church of the Silver Flame. It is presumed that his parents were slain by the church, but they could not bring themselves to abandon the young shifter and fostered him with an eye toward bringing him over to their side. This might have worked if cruel zealots within the church, racially intollerant of shifters, hadn't abused and mistreated him. As a result, he ran away from his foster family and set off on his own. 

Working as a waiter and cook in a fine restaurant in __(tbd? somewhere in Aundair I suppose)___, he discovered he had a well developed nose and a knack for serving and making wines. Plagued by fierce headaches, he was forced to miss work with disturbing frequency, thus assuring that he would only ever become a second rate sommelier. 

Once, while cleaning up, he was accosted by toughs behind his place of employment. Searching out with his mind he released the tension growing within his temples as a violent thrust of psychic energy. Shocked and disturbed, he witnessed in horror as the young cutpurses' heads exploded! Disgusted and wary that he would be somehow imprisoned and inquisited for the deaths of the thieves, he fled his rather boring life to pursue a life of travel and adventure, eventually settling in __(tbd?_Big_City_such_as_Waterdeep_or_Sharn)___. He closely guards the secret of his psychic power for fear that they will bring too much attention to past wickedness.

Modus Operandi:  Uses _Thicken Skin_ and _Dangersense_ to prepare himself outside of combat and improve his chances of survival. Thanks to powerstones of _empathic transfer_, he can share some of the burden of healing his comrades. When threatened in public, he typically will fire his crossbow or point a wand and manifest _Energy Push_, which most people interpret as some form of evocation or orb spell cast from the wand. However, when out of the public eye and strongly threatened, he either lashes out with a devastating _Mind Thrust_ or conjures forth a creature of ectoplasm to defend him and smite his enemies (expanded knowledge: _Astral Construct_). In addition, he often uses his skill at Use Magic Device (taken cross class) to emulate the tactics of other spellcasters and to allay suspicions of his true psychic nature. A cunning liar, he also has gifts for spying and social interactions.

[sblock=crunch]
Yorgan, the Bold, aka Yorgan Stoutskull
Shifter Wilder (6th)[sblock=RoEb Subs levels]1st: Can learn powers from egoist list.
2nd: Regain some power points (= to highest power level known) when shifting ends. (Replaces elude touch.)
6th: Rounds of shifting while under the effect of surging euphoria don't count against shifting duration.[/sblock]Humanoid (shapechanger)
Str 11, Dex 16 (14 + 2 race), Con 14, Int 12 (14 – 2 race), Wis 8, Cha 18 (17, +1 raise + 2 item – 2 race)

Hp 35/41 (6d6+12)

AC 19/23 (5 armor, 1 buckler, 3 dex; w/ +4 nat when shifting) 

Also +2 AC versus ranged attacks (shield augment crystal) and +3 enhancement to natural armor from _thicken skin_ (so AC 22 or 26, for 70 min.); uncanny dodge and +4 to AC and reflex saves vs. traps with _danger sense_ (8hrs).

Init +3; BAB: +4; Grapple: +5 to defend, otherwise +4.

Saves: Fort +4/+5 (+6 vs. disease), Ref +5, Will +1

Attack: +8 ranged (light x-bow) for 1d8 + 1 acid; or +1 melee for 1d4 (spiked gauntlet) or 1d6 (cane club).

Shifting (3/day, 10 rounds): +2 con, +4 nat armor, DR 2/silver, heals 6 hp and recovers 3 pp at end of shifting; duration of shifting extended by rounds of surging euphoria.

Class abilities: Wild Surge +2, psychic enervation (5 or 10%), (regain pp?), surging euphoria +1, volatile mind (1 pp), euphoric shifting.

Flaws: Weak willed (-3 will saves), Noncombatant (-2 melee attack rolls).

Traits: Slippery +1 grapple or escape artist for defense against gappling, -1 grapple otherwise; Focused: +1 concentration checks, but -1 to spot and listen checks.

Feats: Beasthide elite, Healing Factor, Shifter Defense, Extra Trait: Truedive, Expanded Knowledge (_astral construct_), 	
[sblock=skills (45): ]
	
	



```
total = ranks + ability + others
Autohypnosis 		+7 = 5 – 1 + 2 synergy
Balance 		+9 = 0 + 3 + 4 synergy + 2 racial
Bluff 			+8 = 5 + 3
Climb			+2 = 0 + 0 + 2 racial
Concentration 		+8[color=orange]/9[/color] = 5 + 2[color=orange]/3[/color] + 1 flaw  
Craft (winemaking) 	+2 = 1 +1
Diplomacy 		+12 = 1 + 4 + 4 synergy + 1 equipment + 2 feat
Disguise		+4 or +6 = 0 + 4 + 2 synergy to remain in character
Escape Artist 		+3 or +4 = 0 + 3 + 0 or + 1 versus grapple
Intimidate 		+6 = 0 + 4 + 2 synergy
Jump 			+9 = 5 + 0 + 2 synergy + 2 racial
Knowledge (Psionics)	+4 = 1 + 1 + 2 synergy
Listen 			-1 = 1 – 1 – 1 flaw
Psicraft 		+2 = 1 + 1
Sense Motive 		+6 = 5 – 1 + 2 feat
Spot 			-1 = 1 – 1  – 1 flaw
Swim 			+1 = 1 + 0
Tumble			+7 = 5 + 2 synergy
Use Magic Device 	+8 = (8cc)/2 + 4 
Psionic Focus: Expendable to take “15” on a concentration check, even if harried.
```
 [/sblock]
6th level Manifester; 35 pp + 15 + 3 X 3 recovered at end of shifting, effectively 56 pp (50 + 9). 4 powers known from psion/wilder and egoist lists + exp knowledge.
_Mind Thrust, Thicken Skin, Energy Push, Danger Sense, and Astral Construct._
[sblock= items: ]
	
	



```
Items (13k):				encumbrance: 25.5 of 38 lbs. light load.
Cape of the Viper and charisma +2 (6000)			1 
Mithril chain shirt +1, worn under clothes (2100)		12.5
Darkwood buckler (205)						2.5
	Least Crystal of Arrow Deflection (500)			-
Spiked gauntlet, cold iron, continual flame (60)		1
MW darkwood light crossbow + 30 bolts (378)			5
	Least Crystal of Energy Assault, Acid (600)		-
Healing Belt (750)						1
Glammerweave courtier’s outfit (130, [i]sans[/i] belt)			4
Fine quality serpent headed darkwood cane (15, i.e. club)	1.5
Wand of [i]Lesser Vigor,[/i] worn through belt (25 ch. 400)		-
Dorje of Empathic Transfer (ML4, 4d10, 10 ch., 1225)		-
Tatoos of Psionic Grease, on wrists (ML2, x2, 200)		-
Valise w/ shoulder strap (i.e. Backpack) (2)	434.14		2
Scoll of change self (25)					-
Bell (1)							-
Flint and Steel (1)						-
Glass wine bottle (2)						-
Candle (0.01)							-
Chalk (0.01)							-
Fishook (0.1)							-
Fishing line (0.02)						-
Ink (1)								-
Inkpen (0.1)							-
Paper (0.4)							-
Parchment (0.2)							-
Sewing needle (0.5)						-
Signal whistle (0.8)						-
2 gp, 9 sp, 4 cp						-
[b]Powerstones:[/b] [i]Call to Mind, Conceal Thoughts, Control Light, Detect Psionics, 
Empathy, Entangling Ectoplasm, Far Hand, Force Screen, Inertial Armor, 
Know Direction and Location, Matter Agitation, Missive, My Light, Sense Link, 
Skate, Synesthete[/i] (400).
```
[/sblock][sblock=summary of psychic powers]_Astral Construct:_ 6 pp, + Wild Surge for +1, i.e. 5% enervation chance. Type IV, Medium, Speed 40, AC 22, 47 hp, Slam +12 (1d6+13); Muscle special ability B (str +4) OR improved fly (40 ft, average).

_Mindthrust:_ 6pp +WS 10%; 8d10, Will 18 negates, telepathy [mind effecting].

_Thicken Skin:_ 70 min., swift for +1 or standard for +3 enhancement to natural armor (6 pp, + WS +1; 5% enervation chance).

_Dangersense:_ 8 hours, +4 ac/reflex vs. traps, uncanny dodge, (6 pp + WS +2; 10% enerv.)

_Energy Push:_ 6pp + WS 5%; 4d6 of energy of choice, DC 18 reflex for half and strength check to avoid being push by 5+dmg/5 in feet, +4d6 if pushes it into an obstruction.[/sblock][sblock=overly optimistic 5 level plan]Wish list: Psicrown (cautious warrior).

At 8th take Metamorphosis 

At 10th take Psionic Revivify.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2008)

And to join Virashil, is her previous adventuring companion: Duroin Slatefist...


*Duroin Slatefist*

Description
In most ways, Duroin looks the typical dwarf: stout and solidly built, strong of arm and broad of chest. Still, at 4 1/2' in hieght, he is a bit taller and leaner than the norm, and possessed of agility unusual in the race. His typical craggy features are mostly hidden behind a bushy white beard and thick, long mustache, and his clean shaven head is not apparent beneath the horned helm that he always seems to wear. He dresses simply, preferring function and comfort to style.





Background
Duroin hails from Veilstone, a dwarven mining town hidden deep within the Barrier Peaks. The dwarves there are stout folk, braving the many perils of the mountains to mine the rich veins ot precious metals and gemstone. A hard-working community of veteran miners and stalwart warrior, everyone was expected to pull their weight around Veilstone.

Even from a young age, though, Duroin showed little interest in mining. Fortunately, he showed enough martial skill to find his place among the ranks of the town's defenders. Still, he would often be caught in places in shouldn't be, or playing at bones and cards while on duty. It was determined that Duroin was too impulsive and too easily bored to remain within the guard, and the dwarves decided that he should leave the enclave and seek his fortune out in the world. Not a banishment, per se, Duroin was expected to travel the world and overcome his adventurous streak before returning home.

Unusually good-natured and helpful, Duroin left his home and travelled throughout the nearby lands, lending a hand where he could, and making bold discoveries and fortuous finds. Eventually, he found himself part of a cohort of adventurers of similar mind, and has felt more at home since joining their group than at any time before.

Personality
Duroin is a talkative, boisterous soul, always cheerful and friendly. He is unusually optimistic for one of his folk, and eager to lend a hand to those in need. Still, he has an annoying tendency to tell pointless and exaggerated stories, sometimes annoying his companions. He enjoys games of chance, and has made it a goal to sample the local brew of every town and city he comes to.

MO
Duroin is a flanking sneak-attacker, though he is also more than capable in a straight up fight as well. He is more of a skill rogue than a social rogue, and can function adequately as scout, as well as other necessary jobs such as opening locks and finding traps.

*Neutral Good Dwarf Male*
Rogue 4/Fighter 2 

*(Likely) Stats*
Str	14	(+2) 	(6 points)
Dex	17	(+3)	(10 points, +1 level increase)
Con	16	(+3)	(6 points, +2 racial)
Int	14	(+2)	(6 points)
Wis	10	(+0)	(2 points)
Cha	10	(+0)	(4 points, -2 racial)


Also, I know I'm late...but here is my swordsage proposition:

*Avaxasir "Zazz"*
Male Elf Rogue 2/ Swordsage 4

Avaxasir is an unusual elf; he does not display the typical haughty and arrogant demeaner. Indeed, Avaxasir, or "Zazz" as he often introduces himself, prefers the company of non-elves. Zazz enjoys his freedom, and likes fighting, womanizing, and drinking, all of which he is fairly competent at. He likes to joke, and seems to always have a sarcastic comment on hand for most situations. He is quite garrulous, able to talk his companions' ears off, and seeming always to have a story to tell about this or that. Still, he has a dark, mysterious side to him, and this tends to make some people nervous in his presence.


Background
Avaxasir's father, Camthalion, was part of a strange cult among the elfs of the Wytchwood Forest, a follower of the Way of the Blade in the Dark. Their beliefs were quite different from those of most elves, and initiates were well versed in stealth, in the art of striking from the shadows. While not exactly assassins, per se, they knew the value of cutting the head from the snake to kill the body. And the easiest way to cut the head from the snake was to catch it by surprise. The sect would target the leaders of any and all who they decided were enemies of the elves, slaying them in secret.

Camthalion trained his son in the basics of these arts, and when Avaxasir reached adulthood, he was offered membership in the sect. It wasn't long after that, though, the the elf lords found out about some of the acts that the Blades had committed, and decided that their goals and methods were not in line with those of their own. The Blades was disbanded by order of the elf lords, and its members chased from the elven woods.

Disappointed, but always eager for a challenge and new adventure, Avaxasir made his way to the big city. And soon enough, he found that city life agreed with him. There were goods to be stolen, and valuables to be filched.


----------



## renau1g (May 12, 2008)

Updated OP re:flaws


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2008)

Changeling Transmutator/Illusionist (work in progress)
[sblock=format]
Name:  
Gender: *male*
Race: *Changeling*
Age:  
Class: *Transmutator/Illusionist*
Alignment: *CN (very shifty  )*
Religion:*Traveler*

*Appearance*
 (The right one)





*Personality*

*Background*

*Modus Operandi*

[/sblock]
OR

Warforged Dread Necromancer (work in progress)
[sblock=format]
Name: *Scavenger*
Gender: *male personality*
Race: *Warforged*
Age:  
Class: *Dread Necromancer*
Alignment: *LN*
Religion:*Shadow*

*Appearance*





*Personality*
Cold and methodically. Feels superior for his unaging qualities.

*Background*
Fascinated by undeath and the warforged unique living construct condition, he works on a breakthrough to achieve un-living construct status.

*Modus Operandi*

[/sblock]



> I'll be giving each player one of the +2/+2 feats from the srd (i.e. stealthy) as long as they have some skill points in it. Starting gold will be standard, 13,000gp no more than 1/2 on an item (expection is a +2 weapon).
> Up to 2 flaws will be allowed from UA, Traits are also allowed.


----------



## Graf (May 13, 2008)

Very interested. Are you accepting applications for characters?See that I have a bit of time... Hm. 
Let me see if I can come up with something interesting.


----------



## Graf (May 13, 2008)

Quick question: I take it we're not playing Eberron, but the eberron books are available, no? The first character is "lightly flavored" with eberron. The second most certainly isn't.

Currently considering

[sblock=Halfling Sorcerer Dinorider]
Always wanted to play a halfing Dino-rider... 
Really not sure if this is kosher but
1st level Use the Wild Cohort to get a Clawfoot Animal Companion
3rd level Mounted Spellcasting
6th level Feat: Invisible Needle [Reserve] (CM)
6th level7th level Silverwood Arcanist I can actually build the character without this PRC I think.



[sblock=Brodi]
Name: * Brodi Halfhaft AKA Brodi Twice-born*
Gender: * Male*
Race: * Halfling*
Age: * 29*
Class: * Battle Sorcerer (UA) or else regular Sorc (or maybe wizard?)*
Alignment: * LN*
Religion:* Sovereign Host*

*Appearance*
A lean fierce looking halfling; his shaved head reveals a spiderweb of long scars. Perpetually perched on the back his his mount. 

*Personality*
Brodi's scary appearance is somewhat ameliorated by his quick, dry wit. His gallows humor is sometimes grating, but more often charming.

*Background*
Brodi was a young, carefree, the seventh of seven boys of the local tribal chief. Blessed in both looks and magical ability he cut a swath through the ladies in his youth and was an active campaigner for tribal unification in the face of the various threats alloyed against the plains.
He had periodic powerful dreams of destruction, but choose (he realizes now) to lose himself in fun and frolic instead of taking them seriously.
Then, one day, a nearby militaristic kingdom excavated some ruins from an older, darker era seeking a weapon of dark power. A band of Elvin mercenaries had hired Brodi's tribe to help guide them to the kingdom's dig. The Elves were themselves in the employ of a rival kingdom, who Brodi never learned. The idealistic young halfling supported working for the elves, driving the kingdom from the plains was good, having others do the fighting for them and getting some pay for it was even better.

The night that Brodi and his fellows guided the elves to the dig site he had his most powerful vision yet. Falling into a kind of trance in his saddle. He awoke to the sound of explosions and screams. He watched from a nearby hill in a stunned stupor as purple energy lanced through his tribe's huts, killing everyone.

He was the only one who survived that night. For a year he was a broken man, riding the plains with the elves (who saw meaning in the fact that he alone survived the destruction and allowed him to ride with them provided he "kept up").
Anything that lives heals, Brodi's regained his balance. His visions are gone, replaced by a crackling energy that lives under his skin. And he's vowed he won't ignore his "gifts" again, he rides the world seeking a worthy target for the malignant energy that he contains.

*Modus Operandi*
Brodi's spells are comprised of a malignant purple force that warps space and reeks of _strangeness_. The same power that destroyed his tribe had touched him, and left it's mark.
Brodi can take hits if he has to, but he prefers not to, staying on the fringes of combat and using his spells to blast foes. He's a skirmisher, and, while he's got a decent sense of tactics and won't abandon his companions he doesn't stay still if he can help it.


[/sblock][/sblock]

And something a bit weirderHaving read the first post again this obviously wouldn't fly. Maybe changeling? That'd fit the same sort of theme. Could be interesting to have two in the party.
[sblock=Changleling (?) Archivist (wannabe ur-priest)]
Vren was seperated from his people early he remembers them little. "They sold you" the old elf said. He asked why the old elf bought him, but the elf would never say.
"You have no god". The gaunt old figure said, "for your people are cast out and abandoned."
"Thus you are doomed an eternity of anguish when you perish; your soul will to burn in perdition for all eternity."
And Vren was very scared, for it sounded most horrible.
"But in this life, at least, I can help you. For there are ways to gain the benefits of the gods without bending your knee. To be cast out is most horrible, but it gives you freedom. Among all the people in the world you alone do not have to abase yourself before those powermongers. In this life, I can give you power."

And thus Vren became a student of the old elf. He learned to use treachery and guile to steal scrolls from traveling priests, and in time to unlock their secrets. He learned dark secrets and even how to cast the spells of divinity himself.

Then, one day, the old elf was killed, stealing from a death priest. And Vren was alone. Within a year he realized that his people had a god after all, that the old man had lied. And he went back to the shallow grave he'd dug for the old elf to spit upon it but he found the earth loosened.
Now he travels the world in disguise, looking for answers he fears he will never find.

Honestly a skulk Archivist is a terrible idea... (ELC + Hit Dice = Caster Level 4). I should probably find a race that works better (for some reason the idea of a skulk appealed to me -- probably the innate _non-detection_). Maybe a goblin?
But I figured I'd see what the DM thought before pushing something out.[/sblock]

renau1g: Please give me your unalloyed opinion. If you think the ideas aren't cool (AKA are cheesy BS) just let me know and I'll try to roll up something a bit more "core". This is just what popped into my head.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 13, 2008)

Name: Hurrow the packleader
Gender: Male
Race: Dreamsight Shifter
Age: 32
Class: Druid(shapeshifter variant PHBII)
Alignment: NG
Religion:  Animal sprits/Balinor

Appearance:  Hurrow's skin is weathered and his hair is long and dark, braided in places.  His forearms are heavily tattoed.  He is relatively tall and thin for a shifter and is heavily muscled but his icey blue eyes show a keen awareness of everything around him.

Personality:  Hurrow's personality is that of the packleader.  Leader, by strength and wisdom.  He will shout battle tactics to comrades when is his normal form.  He is not educated in formal manners and not a people person, so others are best speaking for him.  Hurrow has a place in his heart for the young shifters he rescued and would do anything for them.  He sees his party members as part of his pack as well, and will defend them at all costs.

Background:  When Hurrow was younger he predicted a great storm would ravage the plains where his tribe lived.  The elders scoffed at Hurrow's prediction, and when Hurrow pressed the issue, the elders told him to leave then.  Hurrow left, and within half a week a storm was brewing.  

Twisters ravaged the plains, driving away game, and killing most of Hurrow's tribe.  Hurrow returned after the skies were clear and found a few children that had survived the storm.  The children looked up to Hurrow.  They called him their packleader, both from his uncanny ability to summon creatures to aid them, and because he was their elder and their leader.  

Hurrow took the children to a nearby town and helped them start  a new life.  Every once in a while though he will return to town and share stories with them or bring them gifts.

Modus Operandi:  Secondary melee thanks to predator form.  Can be a good scout with aerial form(takes this form while in wilderness).  Primary caster:  battlefield control and summoning/Secodary blaster/Secondary healer(use wands and vigor spells)


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2008)

Graf - I like the halfling battle sorceror idea, lightly armored sprintly around the battlefield, counters the little one's slow speed. (and it's dungeon-friendly  ) BTW you're right about not being Eberron, but I like how halflings are done there.

As for the second idea, it could work, it just needs more fleshing out. I like that they're a little off 

S@S - what books are the draconic feats from?

Updating OP with current applicants.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 13, 2008)

The draconic heritage feats are in Complete Arcane (pg 77-78), while additional feats are located in Dragon Magic.

The ones from Complete Arcane are also on Crystalkeep -- pg 116 of the index of feats.


Seems to be a lot of arcane submissions in this bunch.


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2008)

That's true... 3 of 6 right now, sort of light on divine & a tank-type. Maybe I should try a little harder to get the ToB, it seems like that book's a popular choice amongst melee-types.


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> That's true... 3 of 6 right now, sort of light on divine & a tank-type. Maybe I should try a little harder to get the ToB, it seems like that book's a popular choice amongst melee-types.





If you had ToB, it could definitely change the PC concept that I'm interested in playing...


----------



## Arabesu (May 13, 2008)

Half of ToB is online: all of the maneuvers and the warblade class. So swordsage and crusader as still out and crystalkeep doesn't have them yet. Personally, I think that ToB isn't too bad, not any more strong than most of the other splat-book content for mages. 

Ahem, wraithstrike, cough, cough. 

It really helps give the melee types some nice cookies that offset the envy of some of the things that the mages, clerics, and druids can do at high levels. 

One of the neatest features of some of the powers is that they can turn standard actions into mini-full attacks, but for melee. I.e. similar to multi-shot.

__________________________


Yes, we do seem to have arcane magics covered. Even Yorgon is more or less a "blaster" just of a different name. I'm guessing everyone will be wearing healing belts to offset the absence of a cleric. Druids can be controllers too, thanks to flame strikes. 

Against single opponents Yorgon will shine with his strong, single target powers, whereas against hordes, the mages will rule the day thanks to their area affect spells.


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> Half of ToB is online: all of the maneuvers and the warblade class. So swordsage and crusader as still out and crystalkeep doesn't have them yet. Personally, I think that ToB isn't too bad, not any more strong than most of the other splat-book content for mages.




I personally think ToB is the best splat book released, but I've always felt that melee PCs were underpowered at higher levels. Still, a DM using ToB has to make sure they don't allow certain combinations (particularly psionics) because of some of the craziness that can result.



			
				Arabesu said:
			
		

> Yes, we do seem to have arcane magics covered. Even Yorgon is more or less a "blaster" just of a different name. I'm guessing everyone will be wearing healing belts to offset the absence of a cleric. Druids can be controllers too, thanks to flame strikes.




PCs WILL NOT survive Red Hand of Doom without a cleric. And I speak purely from only knowing what the first few encounters are like.


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2008)

Worst case scenario I can NPC a cleric (not my first choice, but I also don't want to force anyone into that class either), although that will reduce xp obviously. 

Note: I've called up an old friend of mine, who I haven't talked to in a while and he's agreed to let me borrow his ToB. I've heard that it's great book & I agree with you Rhun about underpowered Melee characters. As I'm not familiar with it (and based on Rhun's warning re: psionics) I'll be very careful with multi-classing, etc. with those classes. Anyways, it's available, I'll update the OP. Feel free to change any concepts.


----------



## Voadam (May 13, 2008)

I'm thinking of playing a tiefling melee character, either straight soulknife or a multiclassed one to become a tank with heavy armor.

Do you allow the LA buyoff for xp out of Unearthed Arcana? http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/races/reducingLevelAdjustments.htm

This would make the Tiefling a 5th level character down 4,000 xp from the rest of the party but being LA +0 once we are going.

Are other UA options open for consideration as well?

The concept is [sblock]an agent of an archdevil who learns that Tiamat (rumored to be a one time Lord of the First and Guardian of the entryway/exit to Hell (as described in 1e)) is up to something in an area and he is directed to discover and disrupt her plans due to the byzantine hellish politics.

Not sure how you feel about evil characters. I plan to be a team player, just with some diabolic allegiance flavor.

I'm also not entirely sure how the archdevils fit into 3e FR cosmology.[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 13, 2008)

*Sonlula Fighter lvl 6*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Sonlula
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Azwan  

[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4 (13p.)*    [B]Level:[/B] 6       [B]XP:[/B] 15,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +6/+1     [B]HP:[/B] 65 (6d10+12+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2(06p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +10   [B]Dmg Red:[/B] ---
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'     [B]Spell Res:[/B] ---
[B]Wis:[/B] 13 +1 (05p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1       [B]Spell Save:[/B] ---
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -5        [B]Spell Fail:[/B] ---
* raised at 4th level
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +8           +1                +1    20
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                     5     +2          +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                      2     +1          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                     2     +1   +2     +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack       Damage     Critical[/B]
+2 Greatsword           +13/+8       2d6+10     19-20x2
Dagger(melee)           +10/+5        d4+3      19-20x2
Dagger(thrown)           +7           d4+3      19-20x2
Mornigstar (mw)         +11/+6        d8+3        x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] +4 skill points at lvl 1, +1 skill point per lvl, 
           bonus feat at 1st lvl, highest class lvl is favored class            

[B]Feats:[/B] Toughness (L1), Weapon Focus- greatsword (bonus-fighter L1), 
       Iron Will (L1), Power Attack (ftr- L2), Cleave (L3),         
       Weapon Specialization- greatsword (ftr L4)
              Toughness (L6), Great Cleave (ftr L6), Athletic (DM bonus)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 27       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                  Ranks  Mod  Misc    ACP    Total[/B]
     - Climb             5     +4    +2     -5      +6
     - Swim              5     +4    +2     -10     +1
     - Ride              3     +1    +2(+2)         +6(+8)**                           
     - Jump              5     +4           -5      +4
     - Intimidate        4     +1                   +5
     - Handle Animal     5     +1                   +6
** +8 to avoid falling out of the saddle

[B]Equipment:                                         Cost   Weight[/B]
     - Traveler's Outfit                               free     0lb
     - Full Plate (mw)                              1,650gp    50lb
     - Ring of Protection +1                        2,000gp     ---
     - +2 Greatsword                                8,350gp     8lb
     - Dagger                                           2gp     1lb
     - Morningstar (mw)                               308gp     6lb
     - Backpack                                         2gp     2lb
              - rations,trail(4days)                   20sp     4lb
              - waterskin                               1gp     4lb
              - flint and steel                         1gp     ----
              - torches(3)                              3cp     3lb
              - whetstone                               2cp     1lb
              - mirror, small steel                    10gp    .5lb
              - sacks(2)                                2sp     1lb
              - potions(2),cure light wounds(d8+5)    100gp    .5lb 
     - Warhorse,heavy (Rolly)                         400gp     ----
              - bit and bridle                          2gp     1lb
              - saddle,military                        20gp    30lb
              - bedroll                                 1sp     5lb
              - rope,hemp 50'(2)*                       2gp    20lb
              - lantern,hooded                          7gp     2lb
              - shovel                                  2gp     8lb
              - tent                                   10gp    20lb
              - saddlebags                              4gp     8lb
                   - crowbar*                           2gp     5lb
                   - hammer*                            5sp     2lb
                   - pitons (4)*                        4sp     2lb
                   - oil,(2 flasks)                     2sp     2lb
                   - feed (1 day)                       5cp    10lb
                   - peasant's outfits(2)               2sp     4lb
                                 
[B]Total Weight:[/B]Sonlula 82lb/111lb***       [B]Money:[/B] 10pp 23gp 3sp
             Rolly(horse)  119lbs w/o rider   446lbs w/rider
*** carrying marked(*) equipment from warhorse
 
                                  [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push/Drag[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B] Sonlula             100   200   300  600   1,500
            Rolly             300   600   900  ---   4,500 
[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 6'-3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 235b
[B]Eyes:[/B] brown
[B]Hair:[/B] bald
[B]Skin:[/B] dark brown
```
*Appearance:* Sonlula is a dark skinned man from the desert lands. He is very large
                   very well muscled and bald as the day he was born. His large size is all
                   people ever see and they say he may have some gaint       in his familys past.

*Personality:*Sonlula is strict and militant he likes the structure of military life. He doesn't mind
                                 being told what to do by those in charge because he trust they know what they
                                 are about. He will follow where a strong leader leads.


*Background:* Takin up at a young age to train with a wealthy mecrenary company. His large size 
                   caught the attention of on of the captains who took Sonlula under wing and taught
                   him alot about sword fighting and then when he improved the captain made him one of
                   his bodyguard. But the years of battle have worn on Sonlula ecspecially now that most
                   of the jobs the company gets is helping some Baron put down an uprising or a townguard
                   needing help with bandits. All these jobs had Sonlula facing off against men who had just
                  picked up a sword that morning and were no match for his years experience and training. After
                  a heated arguement with his captain Sonlula took up his gear and left (that was eight months ago)
                  and has been supporting himself as a sword for hire to any group needing extra muscle.

*Modus Operandi:* Ummm... The six foot sword should take care of whatever gets in my way.
                                            Basher kick in the door type.

Will make a 6th lvl cleric and post today cleric is my favorite class just thought someone might be one first


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 13, 2008)

Voadam:  +0 LA tieflings can be found in the back of PGtF.  The only thing they lose from their MM counterparts is their outsider type.

My character would come complete w/wands of CLW and lesser vigor.  Probably as would have 1 spell/level devoted to healing.  After figuring out skill bonuses in my head, he would be better at scouting than I thought +17 spot/listen all the time after all applicable bonuses.


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Do you allow the LA buyoff for xp out of Unearthed Arcana? http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/races/reducingLevelAdjustments.htm



Yes.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Are other UA options open for consideration as well?



That depends, please let me know which options you're thinking and I'll approve/dis-approve. I've already said traits & flaws are allowed.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> The concept is [sblock]an agent of an archdevil who learns that Tiamat (rumored to be a one time Lord of the First and Guardian of the entryway/exit to Hell (as described in 1e)) is up to something in an area and he is directed to discover and disrupt her plans due to the byzantine hellish politics.
> 
> Not sure how you feel about evil characters. I plan to be a team player, just with some diabolic allegiance flavor.
> 
> I'm also not entirely sure how the archdevils fit into 3e FR cosmology.[/sblock]




I'm not familiar with 1e (started with 2e), but the concept works for me, as long as the evil character: a) fits into the group (you've already touched on this) & b) obvious "evil" acts aren't committed (i.e. murdering/attacking peasants, etc.)


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Voadam:  +0 LA tieflings can be found in the back of PGtF.  The only thing they lose from their MM counterparts is their outsider type.
> 
> My character would come complete w/wands of CLW and lesser vigor.  Probably as would have 1 spell/level devoted to healing.  After figuring out skill bonuses in my head, he would be better at scouting than I thought +17 spot/listen all the time after all applicable bonuses.




Personally I think this is better, but your choice Voadam. The wands will definitely help after battles.


----------



## Voadam (May 13, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Voadam:  +0 LA tieflings can be found in the back of PGtF.  The only thing they lose from their MM counterparts is their outsider type.
> 
> My character would come complete w/wands of CLW and lesser vigor.  Probably as would have 1 spell/level devoted to healing.  After figuring out skill bonuses in my head, he would be better at scouting than I thought +17 spot/listen all the time after all applicable bonuses.




Thanks, I don't have the PGtF so that is good to know. Are they subtype human?

Level 6 mithril full plate soulknife with a feat going to medium armor, and the other two going to psionic meditation and psionic weapon.


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2008)

I don't have the PGtF on me, I can post it later tonight (unless someone can help out)

Here's another option:
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/sp/20040213a


----------



## Voadam (May 13, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> 
> That depends, please let me know which options you're thinking and I'll approve/dis-approve. I've already said traits & flaws are allowed.
> ...




I was eyeing class variants and paragon racial levels, but the mithril full plate route through a feat turns the straight soulknife into enough of a tank for me and the tiefling paragon class is not really tempting after looking over its particulars.

The PG version being humanoid type sounds closer mechanically to human with fiend bloodline than a native outsider does IMO so I'm looking forward to that option. If it is just tieflings who can be targeted by hold person and charm person and favored enemy human I'm all for it.

In the 1e MM and Manual of the Planes Tiamat resided in the 1st layer of Hell and guarded the entryway for Asmodeus. Abishai devils (the dragon-like devils with various colors) were her servitors. In the 2e Book of Hell and Planescape stuff and in 3e she was not there and a pit fiend devil commanded the first layer IIRC.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 13, 2008)

*Draxton Cleric of Helm lvl6*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Draxton Bowith
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Helm

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)    [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)    [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 53  (6d8+12+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1(04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] ---
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)    [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] ---
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2 (08p.)    [B]Init:[/B]  +1       [B]Spell Save:[/B] 12+ sp lvl
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (08p.)*   [B]ACP:[/B] -6         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] ---
* raised at 4th level
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +8    +2     +1               +1      22
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 21

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                     5     +1          +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                      2     +1          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                     5     +2          +7  

[B]Weapon                                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
+1 (ghost touch) Mace, heavy                +7        d8+3        x2
                 Dagger(melee)              +6        d4+2      19-20x2
                 Dagger(thrown)             +5        d4+2      19-20x2
[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Celestial, and Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B] +4 skill points at lvl 1, +1 skill point per lvl, 
           bonus feat at 1st lvl, highest class lvl is favored class, arua(good)            
           turn undead (10/day, range 60', +5 to turn, 2d6+9 damage)
           feat of strength: 1/day +6 to str, reroll failed save if rolled a 1 reroll stands

[B]Spells:[/B] 5- 0lvl, 4+1- 1st lvl, 4+1- 2nd lvl, 2+1- 3rd lvl   [B]Domains:[/B] Pride and Strength
[B]Usual spells prepared:[/B] 0lvl- cure minor woundsx2, detect magic, read magic, mending
                     1stlvl- bless, divine favor, cure light wounds(x2), enlarge person(d)
                    2nd lvl- restoration, lesser, bull's strength(d), spiritual weapon, cure mod. wounds(x2)
                    3rd lvl- dispel magic, heroism(d), meld into stone  
        
[B]Feats:[/B] Toughness (L1), Improved Turning (bonus-human),
       Combat Casting(L3), Extra Turning (L6)
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 27       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                  Ranks  Mod   Misc    ACP    Total[/B]
     - Know(religion)      7    +2                    +9
     - Know(history)       5    +2                    +7
     - Know(planes)        5    +2                    +7
     - Concentration       5    +1    +4              +10
     - Spellcraft          5    +2                    +7
     - Heal                9    +2                    +11
     - Diplomacy           9    +3    +2              +14
     - Sense Motive        0    +2    +2              +4

[B]Equipment:                                         Cost   Weight[/B]
     - Traveler's Outfit                               free     0lb
     - Full Plate (mw)                              1,650gp    50lb
     - Shield, heavy steel (mw)                       170gp    15lb
     - Ring of Protection +1                        2,000gp     ---
     - +1 ghost touch, Heavy Mace                   8,312gp     8lb
     - Dagger                                           2gp     1lb
     - Holy Symbol, silver                             25gp     1lb
     - Scrolls cure light wounds(4)w/ case            201gp   1.5lb
     - Bedroll                                          1sp     5lb
     - Spell Component Pouch                            5gp     2lb
     - Backpack                                         2gp     2lb
              - rations,trail(4days)                   20sp     4lb
              - waterskin                               1gp     4lb
              - flint and steel                         1gp     ----
              - torches(3)                              3cp     3lb
              - whetstone                               2cp     1lb
              - mirror, small steel                    10gp    .5lb
              - sack                                    1sp    .5lb
              - potion cure serious wounds(3d8+5)     750gp   .25lb               
     
[B]Total Weight:[/B] 98.75 (medium load)                    [B]Money:[/B] 42gp, 7sp, 5cp
             

 
                                  [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push/Drag[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                        58    116   175  350    875

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 5'-11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 195b
[B]Eyes:[/B] hazel
[B]Hair:[/B] brown with beard and moustache
[B]Skin:[/B] lightly tanned
```
*Appearance:*An average human Drax's most keen feature is his flowing beard and
                  moustaches which he is quite proud of(much like a dwarf). He has a
                  small scar on his left cheek from a long ago fight that his beard
                  covers a little. 

*Personality:* Draxton is open and honest and will give anyone the benefit of the
                    doubt he tries not to judge to harshly by ones apperance and race. It's
                    one of the reasons he no longer lives with the dwarves.

*Background:* Draxton was part of a group from Helms priesthood that ventured into
                   the remote kingdom of the dwarves to help bring Helm's blessing to some
                   new construction. Drax fell in love with the dwarven way of live and stayed
                   on sometime after the other priests had left. He was helpful in many was to
                   the dwarven people but being a human finally called to him the wandering and
                   call to adventure. So he has forged new friendships and comrades in arms with whom
                   he is now with. 

*Modus Operandi:* Power up melee fighters and play medic after combats.
                       He will stay away from a fight and use spiritual weapon
                       and meld into stone.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 13, 2008)

*Ready to play*

I am new to en world and pbp have yet to get in an adventure but am learning a lot at the Red Dragon Inn were one of my characters is today. I can post everyday and would like to join if you need a cleric or sword swinger.

                                 Thanks
                                   J


----------



## Graf (May 14, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Graf - I like the halfling battle sorceror idea, lightly armored sprintly around the battlefield, counters the little one's slow speed. (and it's dungeon-friendly  ) BTW you're right about not being Eberron, but I like how halflings are done there.
> 
> As for the second idea, it could work, it just needs more fleshing out. I like that they're a little off
> 
> ...



 Cool. I really like the eberron halfling dinorider too.

I'm having trouble getting the second idea to "jell". In my mind he'd be some sort of rogue/archivist but that's not really a playable combination (There's no divine trickster and even if we cobbled something together I'd spend most of the game at the "low hump" with weak combat abilities, little hit points and few spells). 

_edited a the follow part
Some help with healing:
I was toying with the idea of taking the mark of healing. But I'm a little bit tight on feats.

I don't suppose I could trade the familiar option + a feat for Wild Cohort and the Least Mark of Healing (I think there are some decent healing items in Dragonmarked...)_

Much better idea: Do you allow the Blood of Eberron Class feature from Keith Baker's Dragonmarked Article (Dragon 351)? Basically you give your familiar and get Blood of Eberron.
The Blood of Eberron class feature grants an animal companion as if you were a druid of half your sorcerer level (this stacks with druid and ranger levels).​


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> I am new to en world and pbp have yet to get in an adventure but am learning a lot at the Red Dragon Inn were one of my characters is today. I can post everyday and would like to join if you need a cleric or sword swinger.
> 
> Thanks
> J




Welcome to Enworld Jerrand. I've only been playing for a few months now myself. Good luck!


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Much better idea: Do you allow the Blood of Eberron Class feature from Keith Baker's Dragonmarked Article (Dragon 351)? Basically
> The Blood of Eberron class feature grants an animal companion as if you were a druid of half your sorcerer level (this stacks with druid and ranger levels).​




I don't have that issue, but what class feature do you give up? The Familiar?


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 14, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Thanks, I don't have the PGtF so that is good to know. Are they subtype human?




They are humanoids with the planetouched subtype.  They are susceptible to spells and effects that target both humanoids and outsiders.


----------



## Voadam (May 14, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> Much better idea: Do you allow the Blood of Eberron Class feature from Keith Baker's Dragonmarked Article (Dragon 351)? Basically you give your familiar and get Blood of Eberron.
> The Blood of Eberron class feature grants an animal companion as if you were a druid of half your sorcerer level (this stacks with druid and ranger levels).​




Did you check out the sorcerer/wizard short variant from Unearthed Arcana? http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/variantCharacterClasses.htm#sorcererWizard


----------



## Graf (May 14, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> I don't have that issue, but what class feature do you give up? The Familiar?



Yes. Sorry. Edited that into the original post too.


----------



## Graf (May 14, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Did you check out the sorcerer/wizard short variant from Unearthed Arcana? http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/variantCharacterClasses.htm#sorcererWizard



 Cool. I hadn't been able to dig up an online version.


----------



## Graf (May 14, 2008)

So I could only get a Fastieth. (B/C Druid level = Sorc level /2 -> 3 and you need 4th for clawfoot from ECS 37). But I dropped 5k on a Healing Collar so I'll have something to take care of the mount. 

Decided against the dragonmark, it seemed like it was piling too much on. Instead I picked up a _Healing Belt _and some potions. 

Doing up the animal stats took hours, literally (admittedly my first animal companion in years). Still working on spells. But otherwise basically Done. There's a spreadsheet for the masochistic.

Still struggling a bit with feats.

[sblock=Brodi Twiceborn (CL 6)]
Name: * Brodi Halfhaft AKA Brodi Twice-born*
Gender: * Male*
Race: * Halfling*
Age: * 29*
Class: * Battle Sorcerer (UA) 6*
Alignment: * LN*
Religion:* Sovereign Host*

*Appearance*
A lean fierce looking halfling; everything about him, from the spiderweb of scars on his face to this weathered clothing to the jury rigged military saddle he sits in looks battered and worn. From the chainmail he looks to be a warrior, the scroll and potion belts strapped to his chest mark him as a mage, and the wobbly way he looks past you rather than at you suggests that something is seriously wrong with him.
His fastieth, covered with nasty purple scars is biggest, ugliest looking riding-saur you've seen.

*Personality*
Brodi's scary appearance is somewhat ameliorated by his quick, dry wit. His gallows humor is sometimes grating, but more often charming.

*Background*
Brodi was young, carefree, the seventh of seven boys of the local tribal chief. Blessed in both looks and magical ability he cut a swath through the ladies and was an active campaigner for tribal unification in the face of the various threats alloyed against the plains.
He had periodic powerful dreams of destruction, but choose (he realizes now) to lose himself in fun and frolic instead of taking them seriously. Ignoring this gift would lead ultimately to the destruction of his family and his tribe.

Around his 30th year a nearby militaristic kingdom established a base near his tribe's migrational route. They were excavating ruins from an older, darker era; spies the tribe set indicated they were seeking a weapon of dark power. 

A band of Elvin mercenaries approached Brodi's tribe to help guide them to the kingdom's dig without detection. The Elves were themselves in the employ of a rival kingdom, which Brodi never learned. The idealistic young halfling supported working for the elves. Driving foreigners from the plains was good, having others do the fighting for them and getting some pay for it was even better.

The night that Brodi and his fellows guided the elves to the dig site he had his most powerful vision yet. Falling into a kind of trance in his saddle. He awoke to the sound of explosions and screams. His mount had been gutted from beneath him. He watched from a nearby hill in a stunned stupor as purple energy lanced through his tribe's huts; the energy seemed to warp the very space weft of reality itself, turning things inside out, taking half of a body and moving it hundreds of meters away.

Brodi was the only one who survived that night. Not that he was untouched, his sorcerous talents, previously meager, blossomed. Unfortunately every spell he casts calls for the purple energy, like a hungry thing it rushes forth from his fingers, taking chunks of whatever it its _elsewhere_ with sicking sucking sounds. Brodi was never comfortable with physical violence (Flaw: Noncombatant) but the purple energy has also warped his senses, particularly of space and time (Flaw: Inattentive). He often relies upon his mount, Short-toe, to help him notice things.
He found Short-toe wandering the several kilometer wide area that the tribe members and their gear took up. They bonded burying the dead. Brodi is sure that Short-toe, massive and purple tinted, doesn't resemble any mount held by his tribe, or any other he's seen. The creature should be old for a fastieth already, judging by the scale growth, but every year it just gets bigger and meaner.

Years he was a broken man, riding the plains with the elves (who saw meaning in the fact that he alone survived the destruction and allowed him to ride with them provided he "kept up"). Anything that lives heals, Brodi's regained his balance. 

He journied to the land of magic, seeking answers. He found nothing about the purple energy that infuses him now, but he did find an order, dedicated to defense and protection. A suicidal action on the part of the halfling in defense of a local noble was called bravery. He's received some training from them; they showed him how to call up his energy and use it to move people and things around without eating them. Brodi imagines he hears whispered complaints in his head when he denies the energy.

And hopes to put into practice their teachings, once he's fully understood the books on their practices that they lent him. [I.e. become an abjurant champion.]

His visions are gone, replaced by a crackling energy that lives under his skin. And he's vowed he won't ignore his "gifts" again, he rides the world seeking a worthy target for the malignant energy that he contains and to prove that he can protect things.

*Modus Operandi*
Brodi's spells are comprised of a malignant purple force that warps space and reeks of _strangeness_. The same power that destroyed his tribe had touched him, and left it's mark.
Brodi can take hits if he has to, but he prefers not to, staying on the fringes of combat and using his spells to blast foes. He's a skirmisher, and, while he's got a decent sense of tactics and won't abandon his companions he doesn't stay still if he can help it.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]Strongheart Halfling Battle Sorcerer 6 Moodily Good
*Init *+4; *Senses * Spot +0, Listen +0, Search +0
Languages Common , Halfling (if such a language exists)
************************************************************
*AC *22 (armor5/dex4/ring1/whenmounted1/size1); touch: 16 ; flat-footed: 17
[sblock=AC with Shield Spell]*AC *26 (armor5/dex4/ring1/shield4/whenmounted1/size1) [/sblock]
*hp *44 (6 HD)
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+8 *Will *+6 [+8 vs fear][sblock=Save Breakdown]*Fort *+4 (con1/class2/cloak1) *Ref *+8 (dex4/class2/feat1/cloak1) *Will *+6 (wis0/class5/cloak1)[/sblock] 
******************************************************************
*Speed * 50 (10 squares -- mounted) or 20 ft (4 squares -- on foot)
*Attack Melee* punch -1 1d2-2
*Attack Ranged* _Invisible Needle_ +7 3d4
*Base Attack* +3 *Grapple *+1 
*Attack Options* spells
[sblock=Spells]
3rd *** Manyjaws_f_ (7d6 - DC 17)
2nd ***** Baleful Transposition (DC 16), Mirror Image (1d4+2 images)
1st ****** Expeditious Retreat, Magic Missile_f_ (4d4+4), Slide (DC 15), Shield_f_
0th ***** Caltrops, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Mending, Message, Read Magic
*=remaining slots
_f_ = +1 caster level from Invisible Needle
[sblock=Spells Detail]
0th 5/day | 1st 6/day | 2nd 5/day | 3rd 3/day
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
*Combat Gear* _Collar of Healing_, _Healing Belt_, _Third Eye (Freedom)_, 3 Potions of _Cure Light Wounds_, Scrolls  
*Action Points* ?
******************************************************************
*Attributes *Str 6 Dex 18 Con 12 Int 10 Wis 10 Cha 19*
* received both improvements for level
*SQ *Halfling qualities, Cohort
*Feats * Combat Casting, *Animal Affinity_b_, Invisible Needle, Talenta Dinosaur Bond, Skill Knowledge (Handle Animal), Skill Knowledge (Ride)
[sblock=*]The free +2/+2 skill bonus we get. Animal Affinity.[/sblock]
*Flaws*  Noncombatant  (-2 melee attacks)
*Skills *Balance +4u Climb -2u Concentration +13 Diplomacy +4u Escape Artist +4u Handle Animal +12* Hide +6u Jump +0 Knowledge (Arcana) + 1 Listen +0 Ride +14 Search +0 Sense Motive +0 Spot +0 Swim -(a lot)
*includes +4 to handle Short-toe
[sblock=Skills detail]see sheet[/sblock]
*Possessions * Combat Gear + _Chainshirt +1_ (+5 armor; max dex +4, check-2), _Ring of Protection +1_, _Cloak of Resistance +1_, Military Saddle, Daggers x2 (each boot), Travel Documents (Aundair, Talenta Plains), 2 Potions of _Pass without a Trace_, scrolls, books on how to become an Abjurant Champion once he fulfills the criteria and traveling gear in saddle bags.
[sblock=Scrolls]
Comprehend Languages x 1
Identify x 2
Obscuring Mist x 1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Traveling Gear]dinosaur grooming kit, dinosaur sleeping blankets (they get cold too...), two sacks, 6 sunrods, bed roll, small tent, backpack, 2 weeks of trail rations, spare set of clothing, 50' of silken rope (knotted for easy climbing), chalk (red, white), 8 waterskins, several maps[/sblock]

[sblock=Build Details]
Hit points 8 (Battle Sorc 1) + 30 (Battle Sorc 2-6) + 6(con)

Magic Item Math
see sheet[/sblock]

[sblock=Mount]Short-toe (Fastieth)
Medium Animal
Hit Dice: 4d8+1 (36 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares)
Armor Class: 22 (+4 chain shirt, +2 Dex, +5 natural, +1 Feat:Talenta Dino Bond), touch 13, flatfooted 19
[sblock=AC with Shield Spell]Armor Class: 26 (+4 chain shirt, +2 Dex, +5 natural, +1 Feat:Talenta Dino Bond, _shield _4), touch 13, flatfooted 123[/sblock]
Base Attack/Grapple: +4/+6
Attack: Bite +2 melee (1d3+1)
Full Attack: Bite +2 melee (1d3+1)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: —
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent | Druid 3rd (+2 HD/+2 NA/+1str&dex/Link/Share Spell/Empathy/Evasion)
Saves: Fort +6 (hd4/con2), Ref +7*(hd4/dex2) , Will +1 (hd1)
*=Talenta Dino Bond
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4
Skills: Jump +11, Listen +6, Spot +6, Survival (for track) +4
Feats: Run +1 feat 

[sblock=Tricks]
6 + 2 (druid level 3)

Come (DC 15): The animal comes to you, even if it normally would not do so.
Defend (DC 20): The animal defends you (or is ready to defend you if no threat is present), even without any command being given. Alternatively, you can command the animal to defend a specific other character.
Down (DC 15): The animal breaks off from combat or otherwise backs down. An animal that doesn’t know this trick continues to fight until it must flee (due to injury, a fear effect, or the like) or its opponent is defeated. 
Guard (DC 20): The animal stays in place and prevents others from approaching. 
Heel (DC 15): The animal follows you closely, even to places where it normally wouldn’t go. 
Stay (DC 15): The animal stays in place, waiting for you to return. It does not challenge other creatures that come by, though it still defends itself if it needs to.
Track (DC 20): The animal tracks the scent presented to it. (This requires the animal to have the scent ability) 
 one more -- is there a trick for (watch out and let me know if you notice anything?)


[/sblock]

[sblock=Link (Ex): ]A druid can handle her animal companion as a free action, or push it as a move action, even if she doesn’t have any ranks in the Handle Animal skill. The druid gains a +4 circumstance bonus on all wild empathy checks and Handle Animal checks made regarding an animal companion.[/sblock]
[sblock=Share Spells (Ex): ]At the druid’s option, she may have any spell (but not any spell-like ability) she casts upon herself also affect her animal companion. The animal companion must be within 5 feet of her at the time of casting to receive the benefit. If the spell or effect has a duration other than instantaneous, it stops affecting the animal companion if the companion moves farther than 5 feet away and will not affect the animal again, even if it returns to the druid before the duration expires.

Additionally, the druid may cast a spell with a target of “You” on her animal companion (as a touch range spell) instead of on herself. A druid and her animal companion can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the companion’s type (animal).[/sblock]

[sblock=Evasion (Ex): ]If an animal companion is subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, it takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw. [/sblock]

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2008)

Should we start to post finished characters?


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2008)

Your call, it would save time down the line, but it's not required as I know it takes a little bit to make one up. Not a factor in my decision making, I'll really only look over them once the finally group is selected.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2008)

I may rework my character to combine some swordsage in the mix instead of fighter...I've just got to work through and figure out if I can still get the concept I want.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Your call, it would save time down the line, but it's not required as I know it takes a little bit to make one up. Not a factor in my decision making, I'll really only look over them once the finally group is selected.



Thanks for the quick anwer. Than I will use my spare time to work on the background I think a warforged necromancer would have a greater fun-factor than the changeling wizard...


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 14, 2008)

I just want to clarify that this is going to be set in Faerun, correct?


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2008)

Actually it will be in "generic" fantasy world, I was debating putting it in Faerun (as that's the setting I'm most familiar with)but there are a lot of Eberron concepts I like, such as warforged, etc. So I decided to make it a generic place.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 14, 2008)

Which pantheon of deities will be present?  The Eberron type or the FR/Greyhawk type?


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2008)

Faerun, I'll update the OP. Thanks s@s

Jerrand - You'll need to update your application accordingly. I don't think there's a deity (in any of the pantheons) that has both Earth & Strength as Porfolios so they'll be some tinkering required. Sorry for that.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 14, 2008)

Cool.  Looking forward to the PC selection with my fingers crossed!

Are partially charged wands OK?  (i.e. wands with less than 50 charges on them?  how about eternal wands?)


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Cool.  Looking forward to the PC selection with my fingers crossed!
> 
> Are partially charged wands OK?  (i.e. wands with less than 50 charges on them?  how about eternal wands?)




Partial wands are fine, as are eternal wands. Add 25 gp for a fractional wand + the fractional cost. (i.e. wand of burning hands with 25 charges = 750 * (25/50) + 25 = 400gp)


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2008)

Perhaps I should go the whole way...

is the necropolitan"template" from liber mortis allowed?


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2008)

WalkingDad - Sure, note that this template will need to be applied at 4th level due to the gp cost, so you'll drop down to level 3, then lose another 1,000 xp. Therefore, you'll be 4,000 xp behind the group (I think), and 1 level.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> WalkingDad - Sure, note that this template will need to be applied at 4th level due to the gp cost, so you'll drop down to level 3, then lose another 1,000 xp. Therefore, you'll be 4,000 xp behind the group (I think), and 1 level.



Yes, and all this happened a long time ago. Afterwards, the new level 3 LA+0 character adventured again, until he reached 6th level and joined this adventure   
Otherwise this is fine and be like some LA buyoff.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 14, 2008)

WD: I am most curious to read the backstory on the warforged/undead dread necromancer!


----------



## Graf (May 15, 2008)

this is going to be a crazy party. 
Forge of war had fluff about undead warforged no stats though. So there's some precident. 

Sorry if we weren't supposed to have complete characters out yet. I guess I took the "may 19th or when we have good submissions" as being a call for more or less complete characters.

Sorry!


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Yes, and all this happened a long time ago. Afterwards, the new level 3 LA+0 character adventured again, until he reached 6th level and joined this adventure
> Otherwise this is fine and be like some LA buyoff.




Sorry WD, but I feel that I need to almost treat this as a LA buyoff, like you said. It does save you a feat (tomb-Tainted Soul, which is a DA requirement ) So you'll be starting with 11,000 XP (same as anyone who wants either a LA+1 template, or race) But I'm sure you'll catch up, but you'll still start with 10,000 gp (13,000 - 3,000 for the ritual)

Edit: On further review, there is some definite overlap between the benefits of the undead type and the warforged race I'll houserule it only costs you 75% of the xp cost, therefore you'd start at 12,000 xp. Hope that works for you as I am quite intrigued by the unliving construct


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> this is going to be a crazy party.
> Forge of war had fluff about undead warforged no stats though. So there's some precident.
> 
> Sorry if we weren't supposed to have complete characters out yet. I guess I took the "may 19th or when we have good submissions" as being a call for more or less complete characters.
> ...




No worries Graf, it'll speed things along after the decision is made. I just know that sometimes it's frustrating spending a couple hours (usually for magic users) making a character sheet up and then not getting selected. I am sure everyone's busy, so I thought I'd save people the effort (if they wanted). Otherwise, I'm happy to see the enthusiasm! So far though not too many apps so the chances are good for players to get in .


----------



## Graf (May 15, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> So far though not too many apps so the chances are good for players to get in .



Reassuring! I'll try to clean up the background a bit.
But if not then I assume we'll be considered for alts. 

Just cause it's cool.
[sblock=Undead Warforged]
*The Woeforged*
The necromancers of Karrnath have made a horrific
discovery deep in the [Mournland]. A band of warforged
once assumed to be part of the Lord of Blades’ cult are in
fact nothing of the kind. Just as the warforged are “sort
of” alive, they can apparently become “sort of” undead.
These “woeforged,” as the necromancers have come to
call them, are rusted and broken, just as normal undead
are often decayed, and they show the same affinity for
negative energy as other undead. Where they come from,
who created them, and what they can do remain unclear.​
Pasting the Necropolitan template should get you close to it.
I think you'd definitely beat out Morph for weirdest warforged character I've seen in actual play.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 15, 2008)

Hey! I call cheap shot!  

I've been trying to play Morph for quite some time.  S@s's game came up with a perfect level and backstory to fit.

All in all, I hope the 'forged DN makes it, you've been great roleplaying Hudder and fully expect you to make this game as well.

Hopefully myself and my previous crew makes it as well, it'd be great!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 15, 2008)

Thanks renau1g. That would be better.

But this character is far from "crunch" optimized. I "loose" most of the warforged benefits (overlapping with undead), the only stat bonus a warforged get and the class features sometimes overlap with the undead type.

But the fluff is GREAT!!!  

BTW: will the character type be 

construct (unliving)

or undead (augmented construct)?


----------



## Graf (May 15, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Hey! I call cheap shot!
> 
> I've been trying to play Morph for quite some time.  S@s's game came up with a perfect level and backstory to fit.
> 
> All in all, I hope the 'forged DN makes it, you've been great roleplaying Hudder and fully expect you to make this game as well.



 Thanks. 

Honestly, my initial reaction to Morph was not so positive. I fell into a bit of a my-fun-is-good-your-fun-is-bad trap. [sblock=The trap]I love the warforged fluff, so I thought that the I-don't-want-to-be-a-warforged stuff "missing the point". A "good warforged character" would be embracing the "coolness" of the warforged (a newly created race that was destroyed by an act of law, the same act which gave them their legal rights as sentient beings, etc etc).

I guess I had difficulty accepting that Morph running away from his identity was a valid (even cool) character choice.

I was like, you want to play a shapechanger? Play a changeling. Dur!

I have some dumb moments. Yup. I sure do.[/sblock]
So anyway I appreciate Morph, absent his being a cool character in and of himself, for having reminded me to be less pejorative about other people's concepts.

It'd suck if the MF-boss kills him.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 15, 2008)

Don't worry, I got his punk-a$$ and hopefully his wand too....though I was thinking that once Lo-kag disappeared that this was more of RP/story encounter than encounter that is supposed to end with the flayers all dead.

Edit:  This really belongs on the AtG OOC board...but oh well, those that it applies to will see it here.   

Edit again:  [sblock=Graf]Honestly I saw the 'forged as being the target of racism, hate, and such.  Even if those feelings have gotten better in Khorvaire recently, racism against them still exists(as the same against minorities in the modern day USA).   Morph was a target of them during his early years, hated it, became bitter, and sought others forms where he would/could be a valuable member of society.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Thanks renau1g. That would be better.
> 
> But this character is far from "crunch" optimized. I "loose" most of the warforged benefits (overlapping with undead), the only stat bonus a warforged get and the class features sometimes overlap with the undead type.
> 
> ...




I'd think undead (augmented construct), as for the optimized I must agree with you, especially because the warforged takes a hit to Cha and the resulting Con benefit won't help now. I guess the only thing you still have from the race is the composite plating & slam attack... hmmmm I'll need to consider further.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2008)

Hey renau1g,

So I've been playing with some concepts, and I think I'm going to submit a second concept for an elf Rogue/Swordsage...I think I'd really like to try this concept. He'll have the normal rogue skills, but he'll also have some interesting combat abilities. It'll probably be Monday, though, before I have the concept fleshed out.


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2008)

Sounds good, I look forward to it, as long as it's up by midnight on Monday


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Sounds good, I look forward to it, as long as it's up by midnight on Monday





I will make it so. Since I'm playing a rogue/fighter in Kinem's game, I figured a rogue/swordsage would be enough of a change to keep things new and exciting.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 15, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> I'd think undead (augmented construct), as for the optimized I must agree with you, especially because the warforged takes a hit to Cha and the resulting Con benefit won't help now. I guess the only thing you still have from the race is the composite plating & slam attack... hmmmm I'll need to consider further.



While I wait for your crunch ruling, can you give me your thoughts about warforged in your campaign world?


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2008)

Currently being built by the an evil group of wizards (loosely based of Red Wizards of Thay), who intend to use them as slaves, thus bypassing the "no slavery" laws (which don't cover constructs). Eventually, some will get stolen/lost in transport/rebel against masters/sold off to highest bidders, explaining a Warforged PC (s). Warforged are inhabited by a stolen soul. When someone dies, the soul instead of going to outer planes, is stolen and put into a warforged to animate it, and make it more useful than a simple zombie-like automaton. In a sense the soul begins a new life, but as a slave. A powerful wizard would require a wish spell in order for this to happen (therefore low number of warforged) and part of the process wipes the soul's slate clean. No memories, experiences, etc. from its past life, it doesn't matter the soul, it just provides the 'spark'. 

That, or the could be a creation of a group of Gondites also, less dramatic I guess.

The first option might help with the necromancer background.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2008)

What about combining your ideas?


			
				Combination said:
			
		

> Warforged are a kind of advanced "Gondsmen", that were forged for war purpose.
> They use a divine positive energy source to power them.
> 
> Scavenger is the product of the experiment of the Red Wizard Zulcir of necromancy to corrupt the energy matrix to use negative energy.


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2008)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2008)

Warforged Dread Necromancer (work in progress)
[sblock=format]
Name: *Scavenger*
Gender: *male personality*
Race: *Warforged ("Deathforged")*
Age:  
Class: *Dread Necromancer*
Alignment: *LN*

*Appearance*






*Personality*
Cold and methodically. Feels superior for his unaging qualities.

*Background*
Warforged are a kind of advanced "Gondsmen", that were forged for war purpose.
They use a divine positive energy source to power them.

Scavenger is the product of the experiment of the Red Wizard Zulcir of necromancy to corrupt the energy matrix to use negative energy.

*Modus Operandi*
Fear, Debuffs, ... ?


```
[B]Name:[/B] Scavenger

[B]Deity:[/B] Velsharoon

[B]Feats: [/B] 
1st: Mithral Body
3rd: Turn Resistance

[B]Spells Per Day[/B] (Save DC ? + spell level): 

0th - 
1st - 
2nd - 
3rd -
```
[/sblock]
I think about turning him into a "normal" necromancer. I need your ruling about "LA" before I can really start, too.


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2008)

I think if you were to go wizard (i.e. necromancer) I'll allow the necropolitan with an xp penalty of 1,000 , but if you with DN I'll need to impose a 2,000xp cost to the process. Reason is, DN get the ability to heal themselves at will if they get this template (or Tomb-tainted soul feat), wizards don't. There are enough new benefits that are given (immunity to crits, immunity to Fort saving effects, ability score damage, darkvision, etc.), reflecting the cost. 

I hope this doesn't affect your character creation, especially as this adventure offers tons of xp and you'll be to level 6 within a few battles (I'd expect).


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 16, 2008)

I ran across a PrC in Races of the Dragon last night that I may alter my sorcerer submission into -- Dragonheart Mage, as it fits with the draconic background/story.

Would be Sorc 5/ Dragonheart Mage 1 

The details of the PrC are:

d4 HD, poor BAB, Good Fort and Will saves.
Gain +1 level for arcane class every level except 1st and 6th.
1st level gains feat Draconic Breath, then gains an additional Draconic feat at 2nd, 4th, and 8th.  Draconic breath increases in strength from 2d6 (1st level) to 2d8 (5th level) to 3d6 (10th level)

This fits more with the flavor I had in mind for Virashil.  Can post more details if picked.


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2008)

s@s - Don't worry about posting more, I have access to that book. Looks fine to me.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> I think if you were to go wizard (i.e. necromancer) I'll allow the necropolitan with an xp penalty of 1,000 , but if you with DN I'll need to impose a 2,000xp cost to the process. Reason is, DN get the ability to heal themselves at will if they get this template (or Tomb-tainted soul feat), wizards don't. There are enough new benefits that are given (immunity to crits, immunity to Fort saving effects, ability score damage, darkvision, etc.), reflecting the cost.
> 
> I hope this doesn't affect your character creation, especially as this adventure offers tons of xp and you'll be to level 6 within a few battles (I'd expect).



Is the xp penality in addition to the loss of one level?


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2008)

No. You'll start at that point behind the group. i.e. 13k xp for the DN or 14k xp for the specialist wizard. 

That's instead of the level loss


----------



## stonegod (May 16, 2008)

I'm looking for a new game as a few died recently. I'll have a look at the thread, assuming things aren't full.


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2008)

Not full yet, I'm still taking apps until Monday.

Note: I'm leaving work for the Canadian long weekend. I can't promise I'll be able to answer any questions between now & the deadline. I'm going to try to log on, but I've a pretty aggressive home improvement schedule before me.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2008)

Warforged Dread Necromancer (work in progress)
[sblock=format]
Name: *Scavenger*
Gender: *male personality*
Race: *Warforged ("Deathforged")*
Age:  
Class: *Dread Necromancer*
Alignment: *LE*

*Appearance*





*Personality*
Cold and methodically. Feels superior for his unaging qualities.

*Background*
Warforged are a kind of advanced "Gondsmen", that were forged for war purpose.
They use a divine positive energy source to power them.

Scavenger is the product of the experiment of the Red Wizard Zulcir of necromancy to corrupt the energy matrix to use negative energy.

Getting innate arcane powers in this process, he travels the world as a secret agent of his master.

*Modus Operandi*
Fear, Debuffs, Summon undead


```
[B]Name:[/B] Carrion / Scavenger

[B]Deity:[/B] Velsharoon

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 5	[B]XP[/B]: 13000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +2		[B]HP:[/B] 48 (5d12=12+4x9)
[B]Con:[/B] -- -- (0p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +3
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] +1 Cha
[B]Wis:[/B] 11 -- (5p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +2	[B]Spell Save:[/B]  
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3(13p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -1		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+5	+0	+2	+0	+0	+0	17
[B]Touch:[/B]	13	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] 2/bludgeoning and magic

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+1	+1	--	-- (immune if not affecting object)
[B]Ref:[/B]	+3	+1	+2	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+4	+4	+0	--
[B]Notes:[/B] Undead and warforged immunities. 

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
MW Scythe		+4	2d4+1	   20/x4 	------
Dagger    		+3/+4	1d4+1	19-20/x2 	10 ft
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Warforged and undead
[B]Feats: [/B] 
Bonus: Persuasive
1st: Mithral Body
3rd: Turn Resistance

[B]Spells Per Day[/B] (Save DC 13 + spell level): 

1st - 6
2nd - 5


[B]Spells Known:[/B]
	Dread Necromancer list + Kelgor's Grave Mist


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
Bluff: +10 (5 ranks + 3 Cha + 2 feat)
Concentration: +11 (8 ranks + 3 Cha)
Disguise: +10 (7 ranks +3 Cha) (+2 to act in character)
Intimidate: +8 (1 ranks + 3 Cha + 2 feat + 2 syn)
Know (arcana): +8 (6 ranks + 2 Int)
Know (religion): +7 (5 ranks + 2 Int)

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
MW Morningstar		308gp     8lb
Composite enchantment +2     4000gp
Mithral Buckler      1015gp    5lb

Hood of Disguise      1800gp
Handy Hversack       2000gp      5lb

Dagger    		2gp	1lb
Backpack 		2gp	2lb
2 pieces of Chalk	0.1gp	--lb
Flint and Steel		1gp	--lb
Belt Pouch		1gp	.5lb
25' Silk Rope		5gp	2.5lb
Traveler's Outfit	1gp	5lb
Spellcomponents       5gp      2lb

[U]Potions:[/U]
Repair Light Damage X3	75gp	--lb
Repair Moderate Damage X2	600gp	--lb



[B]Total Weight:[/B]lb	[B]Money:[/B] gp sp 0cp

[B]Age:[/B] 4
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 140 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] green
[B]Hair:[/B] -
[B]Skin:[/B] blackened
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 16, 2008)

*Have made changes to cleric*

Have gone back and fixed cleric I'm ready to go 

will you let us know in this thread whose in the party??


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2008)

Warforged Dread Necromancer (work in progress)
[sblock=format]
Name: *Scavenger*
Gender: *male personality*
Race: *Warforged ("Deathforged")*
Age:  
Class: *Wizard (Necromancer)*
Alignment: *LN*

*Appearance*





*Personality*
Cold and methodically. Feels superior for his unaging qualities.

*Background*
Warforged are a kind of advanced "Gondsmen", that were forged for war purpose.
They use a divine positive energy source to power them.

Scavenger is the product of the experiment of the Red Wizard Zulcir of necromancy to corrupt the energy matrix to use negative energy.

*Modus Operandi*
Fear, Debuffs, Summon undead


```
[B]Name:[/B] Scavenger
[B]Class:[/B] Wizard (Necromancer) 3 / Master Specialist 2
[B]Deity:[/B] Velsharoon

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 5	[B]XP[/B]: 14000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3(10p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +2		[B]HP:[/B] ? (5d12)
[B]Con:[/B] -- -- (0p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +3
[B]Int:[/B] 17 +3(10p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] +1 Int
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +3	[B]Spell Save:[/B]  
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 (2p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -1		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+5	+0	+3	+0	+0	+0	18
[B]Touch:[/B]	13	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+1	+1	--	-- (immune if not affecting object)
[B]Ref:[/B]	+4	+1	+3	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+5	+4	+1	--
[B]Notes:[/B] Undead and warforged immunities. 

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
[S]MW Scythe		+4	2d4+1	   20/x4 	------[/S]
Dagger    		+3/+4	1d4+1	19-20/x2 	10 ft
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Warforged and undead
[B]Feats: [/B] 
1st: Mithral Body
3rd: Spellfocus (Necromancy)
Bonus:
Scribe Scroll
Skillfocus


[B]Spells Per Day[/B] (Save DC 13 + spell level): 

0 - 4
1st - 4+1
2nd - 3+1
4rd - 2+1


[B]Spells Known:[/B]
	0 - All 0 but enchantment &evocation

1 - 8 first: Ray of Enfeeblement, Chill Touch, Shield, Mage Armor, Alarm, Grease, 
Color spray, Feather Fall

2 – 4: False Life, Ray of Weakness, Glitter Dust, Resist Energy

3 – 1 necromany, 2 any: Ray of Exhaustion, Fly, Dispel Magic


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
Craft 8
Concentration 8
Know (arcana) 8
Know (religion) 8
Spellcraft 8

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]

Dagger    		2gp	1lb
Backpack 		2gp	2lb
2 pieces of Chalk	0.1gp	--lb
Flint and Steel		1gp	--lb
Belt Pouch		1gp	.5lb
25' Silk Rope		5gp	2.5lb
Traveler's Outfit	1gp	5lb
Spellcomponents

[U]Potions:[/U]
Repair Light Damage X3	75gp	--lb
Repair Moderate Damage X2	600gp	--lb
Potion of Barkskin +3



[B]Total Weight:[/B]lb	[B]Money:[/B] gp sp 0cp

[B]Age:[/B] 4
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 140 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] green
[B]Hair:[/B] -
[B]Skin:[/B] blackened
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 17, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> Have gone back and fixed cleric I'm ready to go
> 
> will you let us know in this thread whose in the party??




Yes, I'll post a message on Tuesday morning (around 9am EST) with the successful applicants.


----------



## Voadam (May 17, 2008)

Name: Sir Conrad Cyr
Gender: Male
Race: Tiefling
Age: 28
Class: Soulknife
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Religion: Diabolist devoted to the Archdevil Fierna 

*Appearance* 
Lean and swarthy, sir Conrad has what may be referred to as cruelly dark good looks. Sir Conrad appears a true knight in his gleaming mithril full plate with heraldry of the Order of the Seelenritter. His brown eyes occasionally flash a fiery red when he is feeling passionate and he can sport a glowing violet spike of psychic energy from his fist at will.

*Personality* 
Sir Conrad is completely devoted to his work of punishing the wicked and putting minions of evil to the sword. He feels very aristocratic and noble, giving him an air of superiority and an impression that he feels he knows more than others. He cheerfully works with good companions in his pursuit of evils, but he is harsh and pitiless, often willing to do what others are not for their shared cause. He knows many of his allies do not like him or his methods, but he smiles and continues doing his bloody work with them. He pushes some boundaries but mostly is a secure ally for those who work with him, the ironic and smiling devil you know and all that.  

*Background *

Sir Conrad is a wandering knight errant of the Order of the Seelenritter, the soul knights. These mystic warriors perfect body, mind, and soul to champion the cause of justice and combat supernatural evil. In truth Sir Conrad is an agent of the Lady Fierna, Archdevil Lord of the Fourth, patroness of pain, pleasure, and fire. He joined the Order to hunt down foes and rivals of the Lady's as well as those of her own who had lost her favor. Sir Conrad's grandfather, Sir Vanden Hagel, was a paladin knight within the order but was lost in a quest to hell fighting the Lady of flames. Sir Conrad's mother, a half-fiend was spawned by the Lady after that quest, and Sir Conrad bears some blessings of the Lady, his grandmother, within his blood. When he came of age Sir Conrad joined the order by right of the blood of his grandfather, as confirmed by divinations, and studied to become a Seelenritter knight. His fiendish aspects are known by the order and disqualified him from becoming a paladin, but so long as he abides by certain strictures and serves the order, he need not fear them and has a measure of political protection against the huntings of good clerics and paladins who detect the evil "of the taint of his blood". This has placed him in a position to openly hunt down evils just as Grandma planned.

*Modus Operandi*

Sir Conrad is a melee combatant, ready to go in fast and take on powerful foes face to face. Inflicting and taking grievous wounds in his fight against evil is not something he shrinks from, he considers it his duty and calling.

When not on campaign Sir Conrad spends a lot of time becoming debauched before journeying out in the field again.


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2008)

I've always wanted to play Keyser Soze-like character, and I think this will work well in RHoD (especially to gather intelligence, etc, etc.). Currently going for Unseen Seer PrC [CompMag].

*Sohen*
Male (?) changeling beguiler 6
N Medium humanoid
*Init* +3; *Senses* Listen +0, Spot +10
*Deity* Cyric 
*Languages* Common, Elven, Draconic, Dwarf, Giant, Goblin, Orc
-----------------------------------------
*AC* 18, touch 13, flat-footed 15; +5 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
*hp* 34 (6 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +5, *Will* +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm
-----------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* _+1 rapier_ +7 (1d6-1/18-20) or
*Base* Atk +3; *Grp* +2
*Atk Options* Combat Expertise, Weapon Finesse, cloaked casting (+1 DC)
*Special Actions* Improved Feint, minor shape change, surprise casting (swift)
*Combat Possessions* _anklet of translocation, eternal wand of unseen servant, healing belt_
*Beguiler Spells Known *(CL 6, +4 ranged touch, +6 melee touch, DC 14+lvl):
- 3rd (4/d)—_arcane sight, clairaudience/clairvoyance, crown of veils, deep slumber, dispel magic, displacement, glibness, halt, haste, hesitate, hold person, inevitable defeat, invisibility sphere, legion of sentinels, major image, nondetection, slow, suggestion, vertigo field, zone of silence_
- 2nd (6/d)—_blinding color surge, blur, daze monster, detect thoughts, fog cloud, glitterdust, hypnotic pattern, invisibility, knock, minor image, misdirection, see invisibility, silence, spider climb, stay the hand, touch of idiocy, vertigo, whelming burst_
- 1st (7/d)—_charm person, color spray, comprehend languages, detect secret doors, disguise self, expeditious retreat, hypnotism, mage armor, obscuring mist, rouse, silent image, sleep, undetectable alignment, whelm, ventriloquism_ 
- 0 (6/d)—_dancing lights, daze, detect magic, ghost sound, message, open/close, read magic_
-----------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 18, Wis 10, Cha 12
*SQ* armored mage (light), trapfinding
*Feats* Combat Expertise, Improved Feint, Quick Change, Silent Spell (B), Weapon Finesse
*Flaw* Shaky
*Skills* Balance +5, Bluff +13, Concentration +10, Disable Device +11, Disguise +8, Diplomacy +5, Gather Information +3, Hide +12, Intimidate +5, Jump +1, Knowledge (arcana) +5, Knowledge (local) +5, Move Silently +10, Open Locks +7, Search +13, Sense Motive +7, Speak Language (Elven, Dwarf), Spellcraft +8, Spot +9, Tumble +8
*Possessions* Combat possessions plus _+1 rapier_ with _crystal of return_; _glamered mithral shirt +1, arcane thieves' tools_, bedroll, 2 belt pouches, _everfull mug, everlasting rations_, jewelry (100 gp), _shiftweave outfit_ (courtier, noble, peasant, scholar, traveler outfits), spell component pouch, 2 sunrods; 48gp 9sp; 22.5 lbs; Light Load
-----------------------------------------
*Armored Mage (Ex)* Sohen does not suffer arcane failure casting spells in light armor.
*Cloaked Casting (Ex)* The DC's of Sohen's spells increase by 1 if the target would be denied its Dex bonus.
*Minor Shape Change* As a move action, Sohen can change its appearance. This is like a _disguise self_ spell except the duration is permanent, clothing does not change, and the change is permanent.
*Surprise Casting (Ex)* Sohen may feint in combat as a swift action. The target is denied their Dex bonus to Sohen's next melee attack or spell.

[sblock=Advancement]L1->Beguiler 1 HP 7 (1d6+1) SP: 40 (6x4+4x4)
	•	Bluff +4, Concentration +4, Disable Device +2, Disguise +2, Gather Information +2, Hide +4, Knowledge (arcana) +1, Knowledge (local) +1, Move Silently +2, Open Locks +2, Search +4, Sense Motive +2, Speak Language (Elven, Dwarf), Spellcraft +4, Spot +4
	•	Abilities: Str 8, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 18, Wis 10, Cha 12
	•	Feats: Combat Expertise [1st], Quick Change [RoE, Flaw bonus]
	•	Flaws: Shaky 
	•	Other: armored mage, trapfinding, racial traits
L2->Beguiler 2 HP 5 (1d6+1) SP: 10 (6+4)
	•	Bluff +1, Concentration +1, Disable Device +1, Disguise +1, Hide +1, Move Silently +1, Open Locks +1, Search +1, Sense Motive +1, Spot +1
	•	Other: cloaked casting (+1 DC), surprise casting
L3->Beguiler 3 HP 6 (1d6+1) SP: 10 (6+4)
	•	Bluff +1, Concentration +1, Disable Device +1, Disguise +1, Hide +1, Move Silently +1, Open Locks +1, Search +1, Sense Motive +1, Spot +1
	•	Spell: _ventriloquism_
	•	Feat: Improved Feint
	•	Other: advanced learning
L4->Beguiler 4 HP 5 (1d6+1) SP: 10 (6+4)
	•	Bluff +1, Concentration +1, Disable Device +1, Disguise +1, Hide +1, Move Silently +1, Search +1, Sense Motive +1, Spot +1, Tumble +1
	•	Abilities: Dex +1
L5-> Beguiler 5 HP 6 (1d6+1) SP: 10 (6+4)
	•	Bluff +1, Concentration +1, Disable Device +1, Disguise +1, Hide +1, Move Silently +1, Search +1, Spot +1, Tumble +2
	•	Feat: Silent Spell (B)
L6-> Beguiler 6 HP 5 (1d6+1) SP: 10 (6+4)
	•	Bluff +1, Concentration +1, Disable Device +1, Disguise +1, Hide +1, Move Silently +1, Search +1, Spot +1, Tumble +2
	•	Feat: Weapon Finesse
	•	Other: surprise casting (free action)[/sblock]*Appearance*
Considering his constant state of disguise, no one really knows. Sohen generally does not reveal that he is about 24 years old. 

*Personality*
Sohen is quiet and introspective when himself, which is rarely. When others, his personality varies with the persona. Sohen seeks the secrets of others for his own purposes: They make excellent currency. The changeling has an unending hatred of hobgoblins and seeks to harm them (usually non-physically and indirectly, but will respond to violence) as opportunities present themselves.

*Background*
Sohen belonged to a group of changelings that were integrated into a human city. They were members of the underclass, but were not known for what they were. Things were rough, but such was their life. 

Sohen began to learn the "family" trade of thievery and deception at an early age, showing a penchant for magical deception. He was an up-and-comer when a group of well organized hobgoblin thugs began decimating Sohen's "family". Sohen, as far as he knows, was the last, barely escaping with his life.

The changeling spent the next years getting his vengence. The hob's families, friends, business associates---but never the hobs themselves---suffered from calamity after calamity. Blackmail. Extortion. Imprisonment for crimes witnesses swore they committed. Some died mysteriously. Soon, the will and support structure of the hob gang was shattered, and the hobs vanished. No one knows who did this, but there were always rumors of a single mastermind behind it all. One they never found.

Sohen now travels incognito, finding others that find his skills useful, each time a different persona. And if hobs were involved, all the better...

*Modus Operandi*
Sohen prefers infiltration, intelligence gathering, and blending in to direct violence. If he has to reveal himself, it is the last thing he want his target to see. In combat, he uses misdirection and his spells to control the battlefield, confusing and redirecting his foes as needed. A popular tactic is assuming the visage of the one of the enemy to sow confusion.


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2008)

This is deadline day. Please ensure applications are in by end of the day today. If you have any changes/alterations, now's the time.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 19, 2008)

Now you are just teasing us!  I saw your reply and thought that the selections were made, and lo and below, my hopes are delayed for a little while longer....


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2008)

Will the masterspecialist abilities regardind undead benefit Scavenger? Is he his own ally?


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2008)

The turn resistance & saving throw bonuses for a # of rounds = to your MS level? Sure, why not.


----------



## stonegod (May 19, 2008)

Not an important question, and only pertinent if chosen, but what's your ruling on mithral shirts being able to word under clothes? If they can, and since Sohen has shiftweave, _glamered_ armor would not be strictly needed.

Of course, this is only really pertinent if he's chosen.


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2008)

I'm under the impression that it's so light and thin that it can be worn under clothing without issue. I would make any light armor that's mithril (I think only chain shirt from core, but not sure if there's other options in other books) would have that option.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 20, 2008)

drumroll please...


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2008)

*Whew* I must say this is a very difficult things chosing between characters, there are so many good concepts, you've all made such great concepts I struggled to turn any of you away.

I've decided to run it with two groups (Similar to your Against the Giants s@s):

Group 1:

s@squ@tch - Elven Sorceror
EvolutionKB - Dreamsight Shifter Druid (shapeshifter variant)
Rhun - Dwarven Rogue/Fighter OR Rogue/Swordsage (Proposed - get it up Rhun!)
Graf - Dinoriding Halfling Battle-Sorceror
Please post in this RG (http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=4232972#post4232972)

Group 2:

WalkingDad -  Death-forged Necromancer
Jerrand Redband - Human Cleric
Voadam - Tiefling Soulknife
stonegod - Changeling beguiler
Arabesu - Shifter Wilder
Please post in this RG (http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=4232974#post4232974)


----------



## Walking Dad (May 20, 2008)

So, I'm in the group with the cleric who has taken turning feats...
I will take the Dread Necromancer to get the turn resistance feat (don't want to have my character destroyed after the first turn undead attempt). Even with this feat, my character will be turned on a 19+ (thanks to the improved turning feat  ) (But I can bolster myself, given warning    )

I still need to add some magic items (hat of disguise, composite plate enchantment...).
Is there any item that improves turn resistance (need one more level to be immune against inner party turning)?


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2008)

If you still want the Necromancer, don't worry about it, I'll assume that the cleric will need to target you with the ability in order for it to affect you.

Edit: You are assumed to be an adventuring group already, Jerrand's character can choose to skip over you with the check if he so chooses, and as you've worked together in the past (I'm assuming here that they know your true nature) he wouldn't want to destroy you


----------



## Voadam (May 20, 2008)

Woohoo! Congrats to everybody who made it in!

I tweaked my concept a little bit to make the Soulknights affiliated with the Triad. Ilmater worship is a good cover for a warrior masochist.

I can't remember off the top of my head for sure who the third triad member is after Tyr and Ilmater, is it Torm (I think so) or Helm?


----------



## Voadam (May 20, 2008)

I didn't realize how expensive mithril full plate is. 10,500 gp which is over the 6,500 max gp limit per item.

I could do a mithril breastplate for 4,200 gp and be within the 1/2 cost and move at 40' from speed of thought and not spend a feat on heavy armor, but I'd lose 3 AC and be less of a tank.

I think I'll do that and bump up my dex a little bit from what I was originally considering.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 20, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for the selection -- looking forward to playing Virashil once again.

Should be entertaining!  Lets now vote on team 1 to make Evo's character a cleric! 

[sblock=Graf]
Shouldn't your spells known be 6/3/1/1 (instead of 7/4/2/1) due to the -1 known spell at each level of being a Battle Sorcerer?
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (May 20, 2008)

I thought so a first too. But then I read battle sorcerer again and I could have sworen it said spell slots and not spells known. 
I'll triple check but the current way makes more sense to me. Having slots but no spells known would be weird...
(I mean can I only cast meta magic?)

Anyway the word of the day is definitely "woot!"


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> I thought so a first too. But then I read battle sorcerer again and I could have sworen it said spell slots and not spells known.
> I'll triple check but the current way makes more sense to me. Having slots but no spells known would be weird...
> (I mean can I only cast meta magic?)
> 
> Anyway the word of the day is definitely "woot!"



There is a min of 1 spell known, IIRC.


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2008)

Posted. Will need to update equip a bit (remove the glammer on the armor).


----------



## Graf (May 21, 2008)

You're right. It's minus 1 to both. Good thing I made a spread sheet.

Now that I know I'm selected I have a bunch of rules questions actually

I done suppose any of you rules geniuses know whether having given my fastieth all the combat tricks means it's trained for combat (or do I need to hit a DC 20 to control it in combat?) If so I think I need to get an item to push ride up higher.

Is there -any- way to get handle animal and ride as class skills without spending a feat each on it? 
(Not that I mind playing a crazy person whose sense of space and time is messed up (see the flaws I took), I kinda like that).

I'm planning on going Abjurant Champion in two levels (of course it'll probably ne some time around 2009...) just thought I'd mention it.

If anybody sees any other bad choices, mistakes I've made please let me know. My 3.5 rules-fu has atrophied in the last few years.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 21, 2008)

*To Walking Dad*

We could put in are past the old he went to hunt down the "monster" but befriended him instead note. Don't worry if the dm lets me pick whom i can effect my party mates won't be targets if it is closest you may want to stay away from me or we can have it already determined that i'll hold action till you get away from the effect. i can't destroy you so if an         al turn does affect you you'll only flee that's weird do you have emotins and get afraid??


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 21, 2008)

I'll have my character posted tomorrow.  But a question first...

Will a wilding clasp function normally in my shapeshifted form?  (Mostly due to my wisdom enhancing item, I don't want lose bonus spells.)


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 21, 2008)

I'm almost finished with Virashil's equipment, just trying to decide on the final few items -- whether to go with a Cloak of Charisma +2 or some other type of item.  Definitely will be adding a healing belt though...


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2008)

Arabesu, I believe the religion stuff is all FR and not Eberron. So Traveller and Silver Flame would not be part of the world/cosmology.


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> Is there -any- way to get handle animal and ride as class skills without spending a feat each on it?




Be a ranger.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 21, 2008)

Or a druid?


----------



## Arabesu (May 21, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Arabesu, I believe the religion stuff is all FR and not Eberron. So Traveller and Silver Flame would not be part of the world/cosmology.




Fixed, Selune and Lord of the Flames, Kossuth for the other.

I need the names of two locations 1) wine country with a sizeable, but not too large, city possibly intolerant of lycanthropes and shifters. 2) big cosmopolitan metrolpolis like Sharn. Perhaps Waterdeep?


----------



## stonegod (May 21, 2008)

Traded glammered + return crystal -> +2 armor. Added Stealthy feat as bonus.

@Arabesu: I don't think we're playing in FR, just using its deities. I'd just make it up.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 21, 2008)

*generic setting*

I think the setting isn't going to play much into the adventure but it will with backgrounds and how we relate to one another (this coming from the human minority in the group) So how do we relate and I would like to get some power ups listed maybe here. what would anyone like me to cast on them before a big fight??


----------



## Walking Dad (May 21, 2008)

_bless_ is always a good start, as are other multi-targst buffs. I have looked at your spellselection, and it seems to be the only useful spell to cast on Scavenger (don't hit me with your cure spells!)


----------



## renau1g (May 21, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> We could put in are past the old he went to hunt down the "monster" but befriended him instead note. Don't worry if the dm lets me pick whom i can effect my party mates won't be targets if it is closest you may want to stay away from me or we can have it already determined that i'll hold action till you get away from the effect. i can't destroy you so if an         al turn does affect you you'll only flee that's weird do you have emotins and get afraid??




You can choose to have any turn undead checks "Pass over" any undead in the affected range at your discretion per the SRD. So no worries about WD being around you.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 21, 2008)

thanks haven't read all the srd but i should read sections that deal with my character to see what is different from the phb so no worries i won't start targeting a character with such a cool pic need to find me one for my post good work walking dad


----------



## Graf (May 21, 2008)

A one level dip did occur to me but I'd be a full 2 levels behind (visa vie the wizard). Being 6th level. Being a sixth level caster with 2nd level spells seems poor...

In theory there is playing a Druid but it doesn't work well with the concept. And shapechanged stat blocks give me nausia. And it seems like "surrendering to the game system". Halflings, all halflings, ride dinosaurs damn it. Not just druids!

Of course a level of ranger would help me actually hit with the invisible needle...


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 22, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> Being 6th level. Being a sixth level caster with 2nd level spells seems poor...




Hey!  Virashil is 6th level and only a 5th level Sorcerer!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 22, 2008)

Has the      been posted yet I think all the characters are in the Rogue's Gallery
don't want to be holding anything up because i missed something


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 22, 2008)

I am all posted up in the Gallery.  Any thoughts S@s?


----------



## Graf (May 22, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Hey!  Virashil is 6th level and only a 5th level Sorcerer!



 True enough. And my third level spell is Manyjaws (not exactly going to inspire fear like fireball).
But it's the principal of the thing!


----------



## renau1g (May 22, 2008)

I'm going to look over the characters today. I'll let you guys know if any changes need to be made, and hope to get the IC up ASAP. I was out of town for work yesterday and wish I would've had internet access, while I waited two hours for a client to show up.


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> I'm going to look over the characters today. I'll let you guys know if any changes need to be made, and hope to get the IC up ASAP. I was out of town for work yesterday and wish I would've had internet access, while I waited two hours for a client to show up.





I think maybe I missed a post, but who all was picked for this game?


----------



## renau1g (May 22, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> *Whew* I must say this is a very difficult things chosing between characters, there are so many good concepts, you've all made such great concepts I struggled to turn any of you away.
> 
> I've decided to run it with two groups (Similar to your Against the Giants s@s):
> 
> ...




I just need you to either put together your swordsage-y rogue, or are you planning on keeping with the rogue/fighter?


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> I just need you to either put together your swordsage-y rogue, or are you planning on keeping with the rogue/fighter?




OH, great...

My swordsage background and such is actually posted in the same post as the one for the rogue. I'd like to try the swordsage, simply because it is a "different" concept. But if there is something you don't like about it, I can go with the rogue/fighter.


----------



## renau1g (May 22, 2008)

Sorry Rhun, I meant the crunch-y portion. I like the concept and I like that you're going to try something new. Let me know when it's all set in the RG.


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Sorry Rhun, I meant the crunch-y portion. I like the concept and I like that you're going to try something new. Let me know when it's all set in the RG.




I will get it up tonight; I have a lot of the crunch worked out, just need to work through maneuvers and such.


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

Wunderbar!


----------



## Graf (May 23, 2008)

Would it be possible to get a modified version of this item?

EQUESTRIAN’S SADDLE
Anyone seated in this military saddle feels more comfortable and competent at equestrianism. The saddle grants a +10 circumstance bonus on Ride checks
with horses (MODIFIED TO DINOSAURS).
Caster Level: 5th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item; Market
Price: 2,000 gp; Weight: 30 lb.


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

Yup, not a problem.


----------



## Graf (May 23, 2008)

OK. Cool. I may shift a point or two out of ride then... Otherwise I think I'm done (barring any more mistakes).


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Wunderbar!



Is this canadian english?


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

Yes... except my attempt at very poor German.... sorry for the butchering...


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I'll have my character posted tomorrow.  But a question first...
> 
> Will a wilding clasp function normally in my shapeshifted form?  (Mostly due to my wisdom enhancing item, I don't want lose bonus spells.)




Evo... sorry for the delay. I missed this post apparantly, reading up on it in the MIC I think this is acceptable.


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> Fixed, Selune and Lord of the Flames, Kossuth for the other.
> 
> I need the names of two locations 1) wine country with a sizeable, but not too large, city possibly intolerant of lycanthropes and shifters. 2) big cosmopolitan metrolpolis like Sharn. Perhaps Waterdeep?




1) Yeomanry is the country - Farvale is the city
2) Silverymoon is a place that is tolerant of all non-evil creatures in Faerun, you can use that or Sharn or Waterdeep... your call.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Yes... except my attempt at very poor German.... sorry for the butchering...



Hey, you did great!

Even no false vowel mutations.

Wonderful!


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

Exellent! I guess all those German courses I took at university were worth it


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2008)

I started throwing together the crunch for my swordsage last night, but I'm going to need to work on him a bit this weekend. There are a lot of choices that I need to make on things. LOL.


----------



## Arabesu (May 23, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> 1) Yeomanry is the country - Farvale is the city
> 2) Silverymoon is a place that is tolerant of all non-evil creatures in Faerun, you can use that or Sharn or Waterdeep... your call.




Sweet!


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I started throwing together the crunch for my swordsage last night, but I'm going to need to work on him a bit this weekend. There are a lot of choices that I need to make on things. LOL.




Not a problem... I'll try to get the IC posts up on either Sunday or Monday then as all the characters should be up by then. I'll let anyone know if I see any problems, but none so far.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 23, 2008)

As I see it, Group 1 is going to have these roles:

Tank: Rhun's Durion
Ranged Blaster: Graf's Dino-riding Halfling
Secondary Tank: Evo's character
Blaster: Virashil

Should be interesting as we develop our combat tactics....


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2008)

I believe I am finished with Sir Conrad, please let me know if you spot anything amiss.

I bought a couple wands and a bunch of potions of lesser vigor for just in case.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> As I see it, Group 1 is going to have these roles:
> 
> Tank: Rhun's Durion
> Ranged Blaster: Graf's Dino-riding Halfling
> ...





Actually, group 1 will have Rhun's Avaxasir (Rogue 2 / Swordsage 4), who isn't really a tank at all. The real question is, where will we be getting our healing from?


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

Evo's Druid. He'll be split between secondary tank/healer. I'll be offering something to him once the game is underway to help with healing...


----------



## stonegod (May 23, 2008)

Vodaam: You are in group 2, not group 1; where'd your PC go?


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Vodaam: You are in group 2, not group 1; where'd your PC go?



Right here

If you mean for his "downtime" he's known to visit the Lavender Orchid and the House of Loviatar, he considers it unfortunate that the church of Ilmater does not sponsor such facilities.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 23, 2008)

> Evo's Druid. He'll be split between secondary tank/healer. I'll be offering something to him once the game is underway to help with healing...




Sweet, I like presents!

Tactics wise, I'll reveal some of my ideas.  Sleet storm and entangle are for keeping landbound enemies in one place while you blasty types blast them.  I can melee, though I won't like it with my low shapeshifted AC.  Kelpstrand is great for keeping enemies down(especially since Rhun can then SA them at will)  Greater Snake's swiftness will come in handy after a summon a bunch of wolves and our melee types are in melee(possible 7 extra attacks!)  I won't hesitate to pop out a mass lesser vigor in the middle of a fight, to keep everybody in top shape, especially if I am closing to melee.  Depending on the circumstances, I'll probably prepare a fell weakened decomposition, while we are hurting our enemies, they get weaker.


----------



## Graf (May 23, 2008)

having had to play heal bot close to ten levels of AoW I can say with authority that the role really sucks. should I drop invisible needle(range 15 attack for a mobile blast=stupid feat anyway) 'n pick up a halfling cleric follower?
Or... 
He could be a pally with a dino of his own... (celestial clawfoot!) -- cohort 4 doesn't give mount though... Is it possible to trick a pally out for healing?


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

Your call.... personally I like the character as is. I can NPC a cleric (maybe a level 4 one, to not pull too much xp away from you guys) or you can get a follower, if you want to burn a feat on it.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Tactics wise, I'll reveal some of my ideas.  Sleet storm and entangle are for keeping landbound enemies in one place while you blasty types blast them.  I can melee, though I won't like it with my low shapeshifted AC.  Kelpstrand is great for keeping enemies down(especially since Rhun can then SA them at will)  Greater Snake's swiftness will come in handy after a summon a bunch of wolves and our melee types are in melee(possible 7 extra attacks!)  I won't hesitate to pop out a mass lesser vigor in the middle of a fight, to keep everybody in top shape, especially if I am closing to melee.  Depending on the circumstances, I'll probably prepare a fell weakened decomposition, while we are hurting our enemies, they get weaker.





Avaxasir will be much more effective in combat if there are others adjacent to him; his _Isle of Blades_ stance will prove quite beneficial in those situations. His sneak attack is only +1d6, so it is a little weak. He'll be able to hold is own using maneuvers, but neither his AC or hit points are high enough to be a true tank. In most situations, Zazz will be a more mobile combatant, using _Child of Shadows_ to provide himself concealment.


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

Group 1 looks good (Except Rhun, I haven't looked your char over yet, but if it's complete let me know)


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Group 1 looks good (Except Rhun, I haven't looked your char over yet, but if it's complete let me know)





Not yet...gotta a little work left to do. Either tonight or tomorrow he will be ready.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 23, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Actually, group 1 will have Rhun's Avaxasir (Rogue 2 / Swordsage 4), who isn't really a tank at all. The real question is, where will we be getting our healing from?




I gotsa healing belt!


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

Group 2:

Jerrand - A couple of items:
1 - you've used 36 ability points, but this should be only 34.
2 - Looking at your spells prepared you might want to switch out the healing spells for other options. Not trying to tell you how to play your character, but you can spontaneously convert any spells to healing spells.
3 - In skill points it says you have 27 points, but you've used the correct amount of 45

WD - Please list the abilities of both the warforged & undead

Minor things and I think we're almost ready.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I gotsa healing belt!




You're not the only one.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Group 2:
> 
> Jerrand - A couple of items:
> 1 - you've used 36 ability points, but this should be only 34.
> ...





```
Undead traits:
    *  No Constitution score.
    * Darkvision out to 60 feet.
    * Immunity to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects).
    * Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, and death effects.
    * Not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability drain, or energy drain. Immune to damage to its physical ability scores (Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution), as well as to fatigue and exhaustion effects.
    * Cannot heal damage on its own if it has no Intelligence score, although it can be healed. Negative energy (such as an inflict spell) can heal undead creatures. The fast healing special quality works regardless of the creature’s Intelligence score.
    * Immunity to any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects or is harmless).
    * Uses its Charisma modifier for Concentration checks.
    * Not at risk of death from massive damage, but when reduced to 0 hit points or less, it is immediately destroyed.
    * Not affected by raise dead and reincarnate spells or abilities. Resurrection and true resurrection can affect undead creatures. These spells turn undead creatures back into the living creatures they were before becoming undead.
    * Proficient with its natural weapons, all simple weapons, and any weapons mentioned in its entry.
    * Proficient with whatever type of armor (light, medium, or heavy) it is described as wearing, as well as all lighter types. Undead not indicated as wearing armor are not proficient with armor. Undead are proficient with shields if they are proficient with any form of armor.
    * Undead do not breathe, eat, or sleep.
```

Necropolitan Traits:
+2 will vs command undead
+2 turn resistance
natural healing

What warforged traits do you thing should be retained?


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

That spells targeting constructs affect the warforged also as well as heat metal & chill metal vulnerability. The composite plating (which you have) & a slam attack. 

I think that's it for the warforged traits.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 23, 2008)

*all fixed rdy to go*

fixed those problems except spells i like having  cure spells becauses i 've used all my spells in combat  before --better for everyone this way-- is this a combat based adventure i think i remember you saying it was


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2008)

Fixed


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2008)

So reanu1g, are we to assume our PCs have been adventuring together for some time, or are we recently brough together in a search for wealth, glory and what have you?


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 24, 2008)

Two elves, a shifter, and a dinosaur riding halfling enter a bar....


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 24, 2008)

Well...at least you didn't say "walk into a bar..."


----------



## Graf (May 24, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> You're not the only one.



 it'd be wrong to just buy five a piece and swap them out each fight... Right?

We could each take turns adding an element to our collective backstory...


----------



## renau1g (May 24, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> So reanu1g, are we to assume our PCs have been adventuring together for some time, or are we recently brough together in a search for wealth, glory and what have you?




For group 1, I expect your group to have known each other for some time. After your last adventure you found a map to a location known as the Vault of Vrath Keep, which hints at great treasure contained there. 

For group 2, All of you, but Voadam's PC would know each other, and their reason for traveling to the area is that Jerrand's PC would have received a message from a powerful Helmite high priest has a vision of war descending upon the area under the banner of a clawed hand. With your band being close to the region, you're asked to investigate. Voadam will be travelling there for his own reasons, but you'll be coming up to the same part of the road as the adventure begins. (Voadam is there to investigate for his master's, but under the guise of a follower of the Triad.)


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 24, 2008)

*I'm ready*

all sounds good to me when do you believe will start???


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 24, 2008)

I am ready as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 24, 2008)

I'm ready, too.

Undead warforged the first


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

Avaxasir is 98% ready to go; I've just got a few last minute tweaks and possible purchases to make before being 100%...


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

They're up now!

Group 1: Alpha
Group 2: Beta


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2008)

Regarding maps:

You can upload the same file only once at ENworld, but you can link to it like this:

[sblock=Maps]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

Can you let me know the code for that? 

Thanks WD


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2008)

You could just quote my post to see the code, but:

(sblock=Maps)(IMG)http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=34369(/IMG)
(IMG)http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=34370(/IMG)
(IMG)http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=34372(/IMG)(/sblock)

Replace ( )  with  [   ]


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, I find it to be a pain in the arse that you can only load the same file once as well, even if you change the name of it...I believe the content of the file actually has to be different.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 26, 2008)

I know S@s uses Maptools .  I haven't tried it yet, but it looks pretty.


----------



## Graf (May 26, 2008)

maptools is simple and awesome.  I'm still figuring it out but it doesn't take too long to get going.


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2008)

Calling Arabesu & Voadam.... please post in the IC thread in the next two hours, else I'll need to move the combat along. 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=227459


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Calling Arabesu & Voadam.... please post in the IC thread in the next two hours, else I'll need to move the combat along.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=227459





I'm sure Voadam will be along...he hasn't posted in the games I am in with him for a couple of days, but he is a reliable poster, and I'm sure you'll see him soon. I know he has been super busy in real life lately.


----------



## stonegod (May 27, 2008)

And, he doesn't do weekends. Holidays maybe.


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2008)

Quick Question regarding Entangle, does that spell affect allies in the area as well? It was vague in the SRD, not specifically mentioning either way, I imagine it would, but I've not too much experience with the spell.


----------



## stonegod (May 27, 2008)

I've always ruled that it does (vines are pretty indiscriminate).


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Quick Question regarding Entangle, does that spell affect allies in the area as well? It was vague in the SRD, not specifically mentioning either way, I imagine it would, but I've not too much experience with the spell.




Per the SRD: 

Entangle: Plants entangle *everyone* in 40-ft.-radius.


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2008)

Thanks.

Graf, would you care to modify your location choice? I'm not sure if my map was the clear, but everything within the red lines is affected by the entanglement spell.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 27, 2008)

There is enough plant life on the path to affect people then, yes?


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2008)

Shoot... you're right, there's not enough on the path. Like I said, not too familiar with the spell. You're fine Graf. 

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Graf (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for sorting that!
Entangle is weird like that. Anyway I'm using the Eye to get out this round....
Brodi's decided there's something much more important to do than all this fighting.

Look! Doggie!
(Conveniently, I picked a spell that lets me run away from a fight and still participate).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 12, 2009)

I wasn't able to find a OOC thread for group Alpha, but we should discuss some combat tactics now that we are only 3 in number, without a meat shield, which we never had, actually.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> I wasn't able to find a OOC thread for group Alpha, but we should discuss some combat tactics now that we are only 3 in number, without a meat shield, which we never had, actually.




While Zazz definitely doesn't qualify as a full on meatshield, he does have decent hitpoints and a fairly good AC. If I had known we would be adding another rogue to the party, I would have went straight swordsage with him, instead of rogue/swordsage. I'm gonna feel like my parade is being rained on.  (hint, hint Renau1g...character redesign option? )

With that said, Zazz is best in melee in one of two situations: 1) Flanking with another PC, which allows him to get his (admittedly low) sneak attack damage, or 2) By himself, so he can use his _death mark_ maneuver, which takes out everything in like a 10 or 20' radius (depending on enemy size).

Zazz is also fast and has a variety of abilities aimed at being able to move easily about the battlefield. This should come in handy against spellcasters and such that are pecking away at us from a distance.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 12, 2009)

Rhun,

If you want to change, go for it. With the party composition changes, I'll allow it, as well as anyone else wanting to make changes, just let me know.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Rhun,
> 
> If you want to change, go for it. With the party composition changes, I'll allow it, as well as anyone else wanting to make changes, just let me know.





Thanks for giving me the option, Renau1g. I will look into it, and see if it is worth it to change my PC around...I'll let you know soon, before we end up in the next big fight.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, as you probably can guess, Virashil isn't going to be flanking ANYTHING with you anytime soon.  She'll concentrate on hit-and-fade tactics with her breath weapon for crowd control, or pick off individual targets from a distance with MM, RoE, and at last resort, her longbow.

Plus, she really doesn't have anyone to enlarge at the moment.

And renauq1 - I'd like to restructure Virashil to be a 13th lvl Sorcerer.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 12, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> And renauq1 - I'd like to restructure Virashil to be a 13th lvl Sorcerer.




I'll see what I can do , maybe if you can defeat the Tarrasque in the next encounter (you wondered what that heavy crunching was) You'll level up that far


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2009)

The Tarrasque? Pshaw. Why not make us fight something tough?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah - what he said.

Something like _Tiamat_, perhaps.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Yeah - what he said.
> 
> Something like _Tiamat_, perhaps.





Hmmm...is that a bit of foreshadowing?


----------



## renau1g (Feb 13, 2009)

So is the plan for Virashil to cast invisibilty on everyone? Or will you attempt to steathily approach, relying on your natural abilities?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, that is the decision to be made.

She has a wand of invisibility w/ 15 charges, and also has 5 lvl 2 spells slots left for the day.  The real question is how we want to approach the keep -- whether through the front door, or possibly try to navigate what appears to be a broken wall on the southern face.

Might be metagaming, but the fact that Hurrow heard wolves means that invisibility might prove a pointless endevour, as he (Hurrow) probably knows that wolves have a keen sense of smell.  I'll double check his know(nature).  OK, I checked, it is +7, so it may or may not tell him anything, oer the SRD, the DC would be most likely 12.



> In many cases, you can use this skill to identify monsters and their special powers or vulnerabilities. In general, the DC of such a check equals 10 + the monster’s HD. A successful check allows you to remember a bit of useful information about that monster.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 13, 2009)

Hurrow has enough knowledge of nature that it would be common knowledge that wolves have scent. The hillock has an easy approarch from the main path up to the main gate, and the back will require some climbing and effort to get up the rocky hill.

Hurrow would realize that their range is relatively limited though so you should be ok...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2009)

Zazz is for approaching the keep from the back and investigating the break in the side wall. He is reasonably confident in his own ability to hide and move silently, and would prefer that Virashil save her invisibility for when it is truly needed. 

I vote that he approaches the keep first, perhaps with Hurrow flying scout for him. If he reaches the wall unseen and detects no danger, he can wave Vira forward.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 13, 2009)

Virashil & Hurrow you agree with this plan?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2009)

Relevant Skills for Zazz: Climb +11, Hide +14, Move Silently +14


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 14, 2009)

That sounds good to me.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2009)

One knight in shining armor to the rescue! 

I am playing Sir Conrad Cyr seelenritter psionic knight and devoted champion of the Triad.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2009)

Voadam said:


> One knight in shining armor to the rescue!
> 
> I am playing Sir Conrad Cyr seelenritter psionic knight and devoted champion of the Triad.




Excellent; Zazz can use the rescuing...he kinda got himself in over his head.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 5, 2009)

Nah, I'm sure he'll be ok... you brought a stick for the doggies to chase right?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Nah, I'm sure he'll be ok... you brought a stick for the doggies to chase right?





Lot's of sticks...all shaped like daggers.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 5, 2009)

The crux is in the fact that our PC's (Zazz, Hurrow, Virashil) have no clue who these others are, and could be foes or aligned with the hobs/manticore.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> The crux is in the fact that our PC's (Zazz, Hurrow, Virashil) have no clue who these others are, and could be foes or aligned with the hobs/manticore.




And the fact that Zazz is pretty greedy, and won't want to share loot with the newcomers, even if they are helping!


----------



## stonegod (Apr 26, 2009)

R1: Do you want us to move our PCs to the Alpha RG thread?

And, as for Rhun: Don't horde the loot. Sascha will know. Trust me.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 26, 2009)

stonegod, yes please. If you need a link let me know


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2009)

stonegod said:


> R1: Do you want us to move our PCs to the Alpha RG thread?
> 
> And, as for Rhun: Don't horde the loot. Sascha will know. Trust me.




I think it would be good to have the PCs moved into a single thread...for ease of reference. And no worries on the loot; I'm sure there will be plenty to go around.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 26, 2009)

Posting now.

So who all is at the scene now? And who are the PCs? It seems the PCs are:
- Hurrow (Evo)
- Zazz (Rhun)
- Virashil (S@s)
- Sohen (stonegod)
- Sir Conrad (Voadam)
Who is else is there?
- Jorr? (Team 2 hasn't met him yet)
- Anyone else?

We might want a new RG w/ to combine PCs. Not sure if we want to recruit either (did we try again recently). Don't have a primary healer amongst us (though Hurrow can do some).

Thoughts?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 26, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Posting now.
> 
> So who all is at the scene now? And who are the PCs? It seems the PCs are:
> - Hurrow (Evo)
> ...




There's the 5 of you (Voadam's out of action right now, but he'll be back) + Jorr, who'll interact with the newcomer's shortly. I'm going to put Scavenger (WD's PC) to inactive and leave him at the keep for now. Jorr's not in it for the long haul. 

What are your thoughts about the healer? I can possibly open it up for recruitment after the next series of encounters as right now it doesn't fit to add someone. Note that this will increase the battles difficulties quite a bit, as right now there's 5 of you (about 25% more difficult than the standard ones). With 6 of you the battles will be about 50% more difficult to keep you around the same challenge. That said the full healer type will definitely be useful as the game progresses.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 26, 2009)

I can prepare more healing spells if we think it's needed.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2009)

Not too concerned with healing yet. Hurrow can do some, and both Vira and Zazz have _healing belts_. And Sohen strikes me as the type that is going to stay out of combat with his spells and such. 

With that said, we'll have to see how it goes. A dedicated healer is good, but our group knew we were going in without one.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd agree -- our group knew we were without a healer going in, so we prep'd out pc's as such.

We may get into some trouble later, but i don't think we have to go back up to 6-7 pc's.

5 seems to be a good number without it getting too crowded/slow.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok the majority agree that the group is ok as is. I'll post in the IC thread an update shortly.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 27, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> I'd agree -- our group knew we were without a healer going in, so we prep'd out pc's as such.



_Your group_ but not _our group_. Sohen has a _belt of healing_, at least. We'll want to make sure we have some _eternal wands of vigor_ or somesuch to help w/ the slack.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 27, 2009)

Did your group have a cleric/favored soul?  I guess I didn't think there were any of them in the PC submission thread.

Plus, how damaged can you get when you ride a cart all the time?


----------



## stonegod (Apr 27, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Did your group have a cleric/favored soul?  I guess I didn't think there were any of them in the PC submission thread.
> 
> Plus, how damaged can you get when you ride a cart all the time?



We did have a priest... and then an archivist... so we've already been through two divine casters. 

BTW: Is whats-her-name ever going to introduce herself? Or is she shy.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2009)

I just wish Zazz had more hit points. He has all the other things to be a good front line fighter, but his hit points are low-ish. 

Do we happen to be close to gaining a level yet?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, but now with Voadam here, he is a bit more front-line ish and I see Zazz as a more mobile striker-type PC, with the other three providing some more support from the distance.

Divine types need to go through a tougher screening process... they always seem to disappear from games


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah, but now with Voadam here, he is a bit more front-line ish and I see Zazz as a more mobile striker-type PC, with the other three providing some more support from the distance.




True; I just hope having another front-liner doesn't hinder Zazz's abilities. He'll have to fireball first, before Sir Conrad gets close. Truth be told, several of Zazz' abilities work better with a fighting companion in the mix.



renau1g said:


> Divine types need to go through a tougher screening process... they always seem to disappear from games




Its because people hate getting pigeon-holed into a role of dedicated healer. I personally love playing divine PCs, but most of them are slay the enemy first, heal second types.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Its because people hate getting pigeon-holed into a role of dedicated healer. I personally love playing divine PCs, but most of them are slay the enemy first, heal second types.




I'm in the same boat. I do enjoy 4e & Pathfinder for recognizing this fact that it's not much fun being the medic


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I'm in the same boat. I do enjoy 4e & Pathfinder for recognizing this fact that it's not much fun being the medic




I do enjoy playing clerics though. They are one of my favorite classes.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 28, 2009)

Me too, I don't mind playing clerics at all, but for some reason, all the games I've ever been in as a cleric on ENworld have died.

How odd.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 28, 2009)

Same here.  In my hometown group, my niche was divine types(mostly clerics and druids).  They were the up in your face types as well, not the healers.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

It seems like the games I play clerics in are the only ones that DON'T end early. LOL.


----------



## renau1g (May 4, 2009)

Don't worry. I'll do my best to ensure that doesn't happen here


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Don't worry. I'll do my best to ensure that doesn't happen here




I'm going to hold to you that!


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

- Gauntlets - Giant Strength (+2)
Zazz would like to stake his claim to these, as they would help him out quite a bit in combat. Though Voadam's character may find some use for these as well.

- Huge Gauntlet - +1 Spiked Gauntlet
Unless this can change size, I don't think anyone can use this. Possibly Voadam's PC if he has expansion power, but I can't find his character sheet to check.

- Dragon Skull - 1/day - Acid Breath as a 7th level sorceror
Probably Vira would find this most useful? Or Sascha?

- Desk - Equivalent to a Bag of Holding Type IV
Would be nice, but we can't really carry it with us. Maybe we can load it in Sascha's cart, to sell at a later time?

- Breastplate - +1 Acid Resistance Dragonhide Breastplate of Quickness
Seems like it would best suit Hurrow?

- Longsword - +1 Dragonbane Longsword
Open to debate. Zazz normally doesn't use a longsword in combat. With that said, I've got no problem with Vira keeping this to replace her longsword, but I honest don't see her getting close enough to a dragon to make use of it. Does Voadam's PC use a longsword?

- Staff - Staff of Life, 7 charges remaining
Can Hurrow use this?


----------



## stonegod (May 5, 2009)

No love for Sascha in this loot, apparently. Are we doing to do the "distribute and hope something comes along" route or "divy up by gold and pay Sascha for the stuff you keep that he doesn't get in equivalency" route?


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 5, 2009)

@ the desk - I lol'd at first when I saw it was equivalent to a bag of holding -- but it is a *desk*.  perhaps with a command word (to be found later, perhaps?) it can be reduced in size?  I hope so.  'Cuz who wants to cart around a home office?

@ the gauntlets - either Zazz or Voadam's pc

@ the staff -- not sure if Hurrow will be able to use - think the spells have to be on class spell list.  Might need someone with a high UMD to activate

@ the longsword -- I can't believe no one else but Virashil uses a longsword.  If that is true, then I want the gauntlets too.    Vira the front line tank!

@ the skull -- renau1q - does it need to be worn to be used -- and also, would it actually *fit* a medium size humanoid?  I would imagine dragon skulls to be quite large.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 5, 2009)

double post ftw.


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2009)

stonegod said:


> No love for Sascha in this loot, apparently. Are we doing to do the "distribute and hope something comes along" route or "divy up by gold and pay Sascha for the stuff you keep that he doesn't get in equivalency" route?




Don't worry Sascha, I've got something for you in the near (relative in PbP terms) future. 



s@squ@tch said:


> @ the desk - I lol'd at first when I saw it was equivalent to a bag of holding -- but it is a *desk*.  perhaps with a command word (to be found later, perhaps?) it can be reduced in size?  I hope so.  'Cuz who wants to cart around a home office?
> 
> @ the gauntlets - either Zazz or Voadam's pc
> 
> ...




The desk is more to reflect the bonus provided by the books that constitutes a library. It's not really expected to be a given item, more of a place if you ever want to do research during the adventure, you can.

Rhun.... Zazz doesn't use a longsword? Really? Wow... I thought you did.... what weapon does he use? Anyways...not sure if it was obvious or not, but it was meant to be a blade for Zazz. 

The skull, it's been magically reduced to something you could place on a mantle (or in this case carry). You don't need to wear it, but the item needs to be pointed in the direction you wish the spell to be cast. It'll need to be either carried or drawn from someone's pack/haversack.

The gloves would be desired by Voadam as well (I'm assuming). I'd say fight amongst yourselves, but he's not here. Perhaps for now Sir Conrad won't say much, but once Voadam comes back we can talk about it?


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Rhun.... Zazz doesn't use a longsword? Really? Wow... I thought you did.... what weapon does he use? Anyways...not sure if it was obvious or not, but it was meant to be a blade for Zazz.




Shortsword, usually. I mean, Zazz _could_ potentially use a longsword, but his feats and stances are built around him using a shortsword. 



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> The gloves would be desired by Voadam as well (I'm assuming). I'd say fight amongst yourselves, but he's not here. Perhaps for now Sir Conrad won't say much, but once Voadam comes back we can talk about it?




"Gloves, what gloves? Sir Knight, I think you must be mistaken. I had these on when we went down to the vault."

Truth be told, the gauntlets probably fit Voadam's PC better. Zazz takes advantage of _weapon finesse_, so the STR bonus would only help with damage, or if Zazz was using some other weapon that isn't finessable. Now if they were gloves of dexterity, that would be another matter completely.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 5, 2009)

Hmm, a dragonheart mage with a dragonbane longsword...and a roll top desk! 

If Sascha wants the skull, that's fine by me -- but direct damage would appear not to be his SOP.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 5, 2009)

Hurrow would like the BP.  I would think the gloves would fit better for Voadam's PC as well.  Maybe the longsword can split into two shortswords?


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Hurrow would like the BP.  I would think the gloves would fit better for Voadam's PC as well.  Maybe the longsword can split into two shortswords?





Now that's an idea I like!


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Now that's an idea I like!




I'll get right on it ... maybe a short sword and a dagger...you'll be able to change the enchantment to another weapon at a later point in the adventure. Sorry 'bout that Zazz.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I'll get right on it ... maybe a short sword and a dagger...you'll be able to change the enchantment to another weapon at a later point in the adventure. Sorry 'bout that Zazz.





I'll remember that when you find a +5 small-sized dagger of vampire slaying!


----------



## stonegod (May 5, 2009)

Might I request a potential rejiggering/retraining of our PCs when we (very, very soon?) hit 7th? I'm not sure we need some of the skill/etc. redundancy (Zazz could be less of a rogue if he wishes?). Just a thought now that the groups are different.


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Might I request a potential rejiggering/retraining of our PCs when we (very, very soon?) hit 7th? I'm not sure we need some of the skill/etc. redundancy (Zazz could be less of a rogue if he wishes?). Just a thought now that the groups are different.





I wouldn't mind redesigning Zazz into a pure swordsage, but he'd lose evasion (which was just proven to be an excellent ability in the last fight), and would lose some of the "feel" to the PC. So with that said, I think I'd keep the Rogue levels. I might adjust some skill points if that were allowed, though.


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Might I request a potential rejiggering/retraining of our PCs when we (very, very soon?) hit 7th? I'm not sure we need some of the skill/etc. redundancy (Zazz could be less of a rogue if he wishes?). Just a thought now that the groups are different.




No problem stonegod. Once levelled up I'll allow some re-training (similar to 4e), but a bit more drastic than 1 feat/skill/power. 

Please let me know what you're thoughts are if you're planning to change either a class/PrC or other drastic change.


----------



## stonegod (May 6, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I wouldn't mind redesigning Zazz into a pure swordsage, but he'd lose evasion (which was just proven to be an excellent ability in the last fight), and would lose some of the "feel" to the PC. So with that said, I think I'd keep the Rogue levels. I might adjust some skill points if that were allowed, though.



Evasion is pretty sweet. Main thing I was thinking is that we probably don't need two Search/Open/Disarm monkeys in the party.







renau1g said:


> No problem stonegod. Once levelled up I'll allow some re-training (similar to 4e), but a bit more drastic than 1 feat/skill/power.



No other thoughts right now, though Sohen is aiming for Unseen Seer PrC (CompMag) I believe. Fits his modus operandi (he's a spy more than a thief).


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

So I think the battle preperations are all set? I'll probably kick start things tomorrow, just let me know how far from the bridge (you come in from the south) you wish to start before you begin the plan? Underbrush ends about 150 feet south of the bridge.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> So I think the battle preperations are all set? I'll probably kick start things tomorrow, just let me know how far from the bridge (you come in from the south) you wish to start before you begin the plan? Underbrush ends about 150 feet south of the bridge.




Assuming there is a fairly thick canopy of foliage before the underbrush runs out...I say we park Sascha's cart at least 500' from the bridge and make our way on foor through the underbrush. We should cast our invisibility like 200 or 250' from the bridge.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 9, 2009)

Just read the ooc thread here, are the gauntlets of str +2 still available for the knight in armor? Best to get them on before fighting the dragon.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 10, 2009)

> Assuming there is a fairly thick canopy of foliage before the underbrush runs out...I say we park Sascha's cart at least 500' from the bridge and make our way on foor through the underbrush. We should cast our invisibility like 200 or 250' from the bridge.




Agreed.  Hurrow will be in aerial form at the edge of the trees.  Once you guys are in striking distance, I'll head for the edge of the ravine.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Just read the ooc thread here, are the gauntlets of str +2 still available for the knight in armor? Best to get them on before fighting the dragon.




Currently Zazz has the gauntlets and the longsword of dragonslaying. He can't use the longsword very effectively without the gauntlets, since it doesn't count as finessable. Does Sir Conrad want both of them?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Assuming there is a fairly thick canopy of foliage before the underbrush runs out...I say we park Sascha's cart at least 500' from the bridge and make our way on foor through the underbrush. We should cast our invisibility like 200 or 250' from the bridge.




Yes, this is fine.



Rhun said:


> Currently Zazz has the gauntlets and the longsword of dragonslaying. He can't use the longsword very effectively without the gauntlets, since it doesn't count as finessable. Does Sir Conrad want both of them?




No, you don't need to use the dragonslaying longsword against the dragon.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> No, you don't need to use the dragonslaying longsword against the dragon.





Not if Hurrow's plan works!


----------



## Voadam (Jun 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Currently Zazz has the gauntlets and the longsword of dragonslaying. He can't use the longsword very effectively without the gauntlets, since it doesn't count as finessable. Does Sir Conrad want both of them?




My psychic strike and weapon focus are tied into my mindblade. I'm also not proficient in martial weapons other than my mindblade. So I'd lose five on attack rolls and 1d8 of damage if I go with the sword. How much do you give up by using it? I'm fine with you keeping both if you can use it effectively.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

Go ahead and take the gauntlets of ogre power. Zazz will keep the longsword just in case someone needs it. Hopefully, Renau1g will provide Zazz with something he can actually use before much longer.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Go ahead and take the gauntlets of ogre power. Zazz will keep the longsword just in case someone needs it. Hopefully, Renau1g will provide Zazz with something he can actually use before much longer.




Done. My melee attack roll is now a +10


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Done. My melee attack roll is now a +10




Sweet. That matches Zazz attack bonus with his shortsword.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 10, 2009)

OK, if no one is going to actively use it -- better give that longsword to the longsword wielding dragonheart mage then -- so I can get to work killin' that dragon.

Also, did Hurrow say how large the dragon was?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

If Vira wants the sword, she can have it.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 10, 2009)

Sascha watches with unnaturally large eyes as magic items are passed back and forth, no one mentioning him. He sheds a single tear. Sniff.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

Sascha can have the sword.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Also, did Hurrow say how large the dragon was?




yes. large. maybe very large ... no just large.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 10, 2009)

If no one is actively going to use the dragonbane longsword, then Virashil will add it to her sheet, as she uses a longsword.  If someone actually wants to use it, then by all means, add it to your sheet.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

I had it on Zazz' sheet...I kinda figured Vira would never get close enough to a dragon to use it. But if she wants it, have at it. Or we can sell it next time we make it back to town and see if we can't get something more useful.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2009)

Battle's begun.... good luck.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

We're gonna need it.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> _Enlarge Person_ on Sir Conrad is from an _eternal wand of enlarge person_, so duration is 10 rounds.
> 
> I am assuming that Virashil has already cast Mage Armor (cast when they left the keep) -- 5 hr duration -- will have cast it again if duration lapsed.
> ...




Mage armour would still be active.



Rhun said:


> *OOC: Also, I believe Scavenger was going to cast False Life on Zazz for a bonus of 1d10+6 (?) hit points.
> 
> And speaking of Scavenger: WD, would you mind putting his character sheet in our combined Rogue's Gallery.*




Please confirm Scavenger, who you cast it on and the amount of temp hp. please also post the PC in the RG.

Thanks!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Please confirm Scavenger, who you cast it on and the amount of temp hp. please also post the PC in the RG.




Thanks Ryan! Wasn't trying to do your job for you or anything.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 11, 2009)

R1:  I wanted Hurrow to move forward in aerial form once the group was perceived and land about 40' from the middle of the ravine so he could kelp strand the dragon as it moved towards them in the first round(Somewhere around AB 9)  If that is actually to steep to stand on, then maybe the bridge support? at Z12.  Ideally I'd have that fish I caught earlier so I wouldn't arouse too much suspicion until I changed form.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> R1:  I wanted Hurrow to move forward in aerial form once the group was perceived and land about 40' from the middle of the ravine so he could kelp strand the dragon as it moved towards them in the first round(Somewhere around AB 9)  If that is actually to steep to stand on, then maybe the bridge support? at Z12.  Ideally I'd have that fish I caught earlier so I wouldn't arouse too much suspicion until I changed form.




Sure not a problem, I'll update the map accordingly


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

Zazz is just waiting on Sir Conrad.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 12, 2009)

OOC: I've done Sascha's surprise action (Silent _spider climb_).


----------



## renau1g (Jun 12, 2009)

If I don't hear from Voadam after lunch I'll roll for him.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 12, 2009)

Virashil's surprise action will be to use a charge of her invisibility wand on Zazz to keep him cloaked.  She will also remain near Sascha until next round, when she'll do the same to herself. (cast invisibility upon self)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> If I don't hear from Voadam after lunch I'll roll for him.




I'll keep my eye open so I can decide on Zazz' action.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, work's crazy today. I doubt it'll happen before Monday.

Sorry.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Sorry for the delay, work's crazy today. I doubt it'll happen before Monday.
> 
> Sorry.




Fair enough. I'm kinda in the same boat with my games.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Zazz would have moved closer during his surprise round action, to the bottom of the western tower. His next action will mostly depend on his having moved into position.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Actions updated. Let's get our dragon-slaying, hound kicking, hobgoblin beating heroics on!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, lets do this thing. 

It's on like Donkey Kong now....


----------



## stonegod (Jun 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yes, lets do this thing.
> 
> It's on like Donkey Kong now....



Waiting on the enemies....


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yes, lets do this thing.
> 
> It's on like Donkey Kong now....




As long as nobody is throwing barrels! Unless they are barrels of ale, of course!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Please confirm Scavenger, who you cast it on and the amount of temp hp. please also post the PC in the RG.




FYI, did Zazz ever receive the benefit of a _False Life_ from Scavenger?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Waiting on the enemies....




Uhh...well....yeah, now they went...



Rhun said:


> FYI, did Zazz ever receive the benefit of a _False Life_ from Scavenger?




Not sure, I think so, but I need WD to confirm. It looks like he marked it off. I'm thinking yes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2009)

I marked of. You got 9 Temporary HP for Zazz (1d10+6=9).


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2009)

& you're going to need them


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> I marked of. You got 9 Temporary HP for Zazz (1d10+6=9).




Thanks, WD!



renau1g said:


> & you're going to need them




It always seems like I do.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

19 points damage and the hobgob is still up? Stupid class-leveled humanoids. This adventure definitely makes with the tough encounters.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 18, 2009)

Wait til we realize the dragon is a 5th level ranger.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Wait til we realize the dragon is a 5th level ranger.




Hell hounds, Koth, the Dragon, class-leveled hobgoblins...what ECL do you think this encounter is?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Wait til we realize the dragon is a 5th level ranger.




No, no, no, dragons aren't rangers, they're always sorcerors. Just wait until he casts Stoneskin... then it'll be fun 

Actually, looking at it, the hellhounds might be the easiest, but the hobgoblins are a much lower level. As evidenced by their 13 misses out of 14 chances so far. 

I've also had to beef up the encounters to account for the 50% increase in PC's over the standard party size, plus the use of non-core (and more powerful IMHO) classes. I think you'd have walked all over Vraath Keep as written.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I've also had to beef up the encounters to account for the 50% increase in PC's over the standard party size, plus the use of non-core (and more powerful IMHO) classes. I think you'd have walked all over Vraath Keep as written.





Perhaps, though I've heard it said that RHoD is already a grinder of a module, and that most "standard" adventuring parties will suffer severe casualties. Still, I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, that's why I also started you guys one level higher than the designers suggested. I still have to get you some nice treasure though to make up for these battles, I missed that last time so expect lots of glittering prizes soon


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah, that's why I also started you guys one level higher than the designers suggested. I still have to get you some nice treasure though to make up for these battles, I missed that last time so expect lots of glittering prizes soon





Glittering prizes? Sweet! I'm excitied.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 19, 2009)

OOOO....Pretty....


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> OOOO....Pretty....




Of course, we have to survive to get our glittering prizes.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I've also had to beef up the encounters to account for the 50% increase in PC's over the standard party size, plus the use of non-core (and more powerful IMHO) classes. I think you'd have walked all over Vraath Keep as written.




You consider soulknife more powerful than core classes? I guess the fact that I can throw my mindblade gives me a leg up on most monks in combat . . .   

Soulknife mechanics suit my playstyle well (very little resource tracking that refreshes in a round) and I think they have a lot of cool flavor but I never considered pure combat power as their strong point.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Perhaps, though I've heard it said that RHoD is already a grinder of a module, and that most "standard" adventuring parties will suffer severe casualties. Still, I guess we will see what happens.




Its done by the Paizo guys. Par for the course for them.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Its done by the Paizo guys. Par for the course for them.





Yeah, I've played in a multitude of their adventure paths here (never finished one), and they all seem to be meatgrinders. Fun as hell, but still.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 20, 2009)

Voadam said:


> You consider soulknife more powerful than core classes? I guess the fact that I can throw my mindblade gives me a leg up on most monks in combat . . .
> 
> Soulknife mechanics suit my playstyle well (very little resource tracking that refreshes in a round) and I think they have a lot of cool flavor but I never considered pure combat power as their strong point.




No not so much your PC (although the ranged blade, and the free magical enhancement are a bit better than the monk, again IMHO), I just find the Bo9S classes a bit more powerful mechanically than your base classes, not that I'm opposed to them at all, in fact they bring up the PL of martial types once you get to the Mid-levels.

Also, this group is very strong with tactical planning, which many groups aren't so that plays into things.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 20, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Also, this group is very strong with tactical planning, which many groups aren't so that plays into things.



Running one Paizo AP (AoW) and surviving an entire other one with the same character (Savage Tide, oh how I miss Col) means you think tactically. Or you die.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Yeah, I've played in a multitude of their adventure paths here (never finished one), and they all seem to be meatgrinders. Fun as hell, but still.



Yes, yes they are. Fun and meatgrinders.

And I've seemed to inherited it.  In the custom Eberron 4E game I'm running in RL (<plug>here</plug>), I've killed two characters already and usually drop one or two per major encounter. I'm not trying to kill them...


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

renau1g said:


> No Also, this group is very strong with tactical planning, which many groups aren't so that plays into things.




You've got a bunch of experienced roleplayers in this group. Definitely big on the planning.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

stonegod said:


> And I've seemed to inherited it.  In the custom Eberron 4E game I'm running in RL (<plug>here</plug>), I've killed two characters already and usually drop one or two per major encounter. I'm not trying to kill them...





I know, I know...you're not trying. It just happens! LOL.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I know, I know...you're not trying. It just happens! LOL.



The best part is that the first PC to die is/was a 4E skeptic and said earlier that same night "You can't die in 4E."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

stonegod said:


> The best part is that the first PC to die is/was a 4E skeptic and said earlier that same night "You can't die in 4E."




So you had to teach him a lesson?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> So you had to teach him a lesson?



I truly, honestly, was not trying to kill him.  

We do dig at him about it every time now, though.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 21, 2009)

Was it from negative bloodied or 3 failed death saves?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 21, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Was it from negative bloodied or 3 failed death saves?



Negative bloodied. They were trying to disarm an arcane bomb attacked the the elemental housing of an airship in Sharn. If it when off, the airship would have crashed into a tower several hundreds of feet down. Bad, stuff. Anyway, it was warded and gave off a pulse every round or so of lightning damage. No one could or did move his unconscious corpse out of the way in time.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2009)

stonegod said:


> No one could or did move his unconscious corpse out of the way in time.





Blame it on his companions! I love it.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2009)

Auras are deadly if you aren't careful...


----------



## stonegod (Jun 22, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Blame it on his companions! I love it.



At least we they weren't surprised by a 7th level caster and dropped in one hit.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

stonegod said:


> At least we they weren't surprised by a 7th level caster and dropped in one hit.




LOL. It was a fairly high damage roll. Most of you made your saves.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2009)

We do need actions from WD, s@s, and stonegod to move the combat forward


----------



## stonegod (Jun 22, 2009)

If you edit a previous post, I don't check it and ENWorld doesn't mark the thread as new. I need a reminder (Rhun's game has the same problem, but he tends to mark when he's updating something). Since I go after the enemies, I need to know what they do...

Busy doing homeloan stuff now, so post later tonight.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2009)

???

I'm confused. I didn't edit any post. On June 17th, I posted the newest combat round. The enemies have all gone. 

Good Luck with the home loan.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

Stupid enemies.  Hopefully we can drop a few here this round, though.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Stupid enemies.  Hopefully we can drop a few here this round, though.




plink, plink, plink, plink, plink, plink, plink, plink.

STAB!

I think I got one.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes you will have indeed got one


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

I think Zazz may have got one too. Now we just have a whole bunch more to worry about. Still, I'm sorta looking forward to seeing how this combat plays out. It is certainly an interesting encounter.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, Zazz also finished off his foe in the tower, although since you're the last to go before the enemies, your companions won't know about it for now.

So 2 (maybe 3) down, like 7 or so to go (that you can see)


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2009)

Round updated. Hellhounds down, one hobbo down, the rest have missed with their attacks and a bunch of damage to those on the bridge.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Round updated. Hellhounds down, one hobbo down, the rest have missed with their attacks and a bunch of damage to those on the bridge.




Cool beans. I'll get Zazz' next actions up, but it will probably be later tonight. I have something cool planned, but I need to look at a couple of books to make sure I can actually pull the move off.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 24, 2009)

@renau1q:

Will you allow this spell from _Tome and Blood_?  I thought it would fit well with Virashil's background and preference for cold-magic better than the ubiquitous fireball.  (If she survives to level up.)

@rhun: 

pretty spiffy action!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> ;4839864@rhun:
> 
> pretty spiffy action!





It sounded exciting when I thought of it.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 24, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> @renau1q:
> 
> Will you allow this spell from _Tome and Blood_?  I thought it would fit well with Virashil's background and preference for cold-magic better than the ubiquitous fireball.  (If she survives to level up.)




I'm fine with this spell, or you can have a new spell called Iceball (or something like that) which is just a re-skinned Fireball, dealing cold damage. Your choice. I don't like a concept to limit the PC, so just let me know when/ if you level.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, Nice maneuver Rhun... I'm thinking that poor hobgoblin is going to be suffering 16d6 falling damage...16d6=48 

Yeah he's paste...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 24, 2009)

The _Ice Burst_ spell seems very similar to _Fireball_, except for a few changes -- Medium range instead of Long, and 30' radius burst instead of 20' radius burst.

The average damage is the same, since it is 1d4+1/lvl vs 1d6/lvl, it just doesn't do as much, or as little.

Just seemed that the thing that Virashil is lacking is long range crowd control, since her breath weapon is a 30' cone.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Oh yeah, Nice maneuver Rhun... I'm thinking that poor hobgoblin is going to be suffering 16d6 falling damage...16d6=48
> 
> Yeah he's paste...




LOL. Maybe the water could break his fall? I've actually been waiting to take advantage of that maneuver for a while.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 24, 2009)

Also does some blunt damage so it's not totally ineffective against creatures resistant to elemental attacks.

Like I said, your choice which one you'd like to go with.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 24, 2009)

Rhun said:


> LOL. Maybe the water could break his fall? I've actually been waiting to take advantage of that maneuver for a while.




Even so it won't save him...but at least the river will wash away the paste...


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Even so it won't save him...but at least the river will wash away the paste...




Better than Zazz taking another hit. Now I just need to decide if Zazz should come down to help, or start firing arrows from the tower. They each have their advantages.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice job Rhun!  I might need some help depending how my saves go.  Well, I'll probably need help either way.  It's a freakin' dragon!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 24, 2009)

Zazz needs to do his soaring raptor strike on the dragon.  Nothing like jumping off a 40' tower and then possibly plunging another 150' to the rocky depths.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Zazz needs to do his soaring raptor strike on the dragon.  Nothing like jumping off a 40' tower and then possibly plunging another 150' to the rocky depths.





I seriously considered it, actually. But I didn't want Zazz to die...and what are the chances of him plunging his sword into the dragon and then holding on?


----------



## Voadam (Jul 14, 2009)

After tallying up the damage Conrad has taken and his whole style of diving into frontline damage zones as a masochistic champion . . . of the martyr . . . I was thinking its too bad there are not many options for powers like the 4e monster bloodied ones (powers activated when down to 1/2 hp).

I know Mongoose's Quintessential psion and psychic warrior have psionic stuff for self damaging/mutilation, but that's not the style I'm interested in. Things like the UA barbarian alt rage mechanic that kicks in unlimited times when knocked down to 1/2 hp is more the style I'm hankering for for Conrad.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah if Sir Conrad was a Dragonborn he wouldn't miind being so hurt. I have noticed that so far I much prefer to DM 4e vs 3.5e, although my only experience there has been at levels 1-3 so it gets more difficult as it goes up I'm sure. No worries about this game though I really enjoy this group although I hate Sascha's tactics (they're almost unstoppable so far, they just take a couple rounds to set up thankfully) also I'm running my Pathfinder one as well and it's about the same level of work as here.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

3E definitely takes some work to DM, especially in larger groups. It seems in small parties things go much, much faster. Sticking to the core rules seems to help too, but that is why I try to post all the details for anything outside of core...it makes the DM's job much easier.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 15, 2009)

That is one of my favorite things about 4E.  I can't summon 1d4+1 low level nature's allies.  That's a headache for both of us.  Unfortunately that one of the druid's better tactics in 3E.  CoDzilla!


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2009)

renau1g said:


> although I hate Sascha's tactics (they're almost unstoppable so far, they just take a couple rounds to set up thankfully) also




I just wanted to clarify this statement. Not that i hate them in that I dislike them, more that you are very effective and my evil DM-ness doesn't like it. (although I've only ever killed 1 PC and 1 henchman in my 4 years of DMing, they _were_ in Maure Castle and ran into the golem that causes petrification with his 15' reach and followed up by smashing their form, they were pretty upset )


----------



## stonegod (Jul 15, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I just wanted to clarify this statement. Not that i hate them in that I dislike them, more that you are very effective and my evil DM-ness doesn't like it.



There is a reason illusions were changed in 4E. 

Beguilers can do crazy stuff, but yes, as you noted, its not every round (or at least, not as effectively). They're the lurkers of 3.5E. Beguilers have very few direct damage spells (most of those being non-lethal) and get a mindless creature, a high Will, or one w/ mind blank an they're SoL.

Sascha is very crafty, he is.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Sascha is very crafty, he is.





Crafty beguilers FTW!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 17, 2009)

With the dragon not bailing on us, which renau1q did a good job of selling, btw, we're in a pickle.

The damn beast is just biding his time before he can breathe again on us.

Plus, someone has to nail down Koth the flying bugbear (aka Baron Harkonnan) as he is going to start up the lightning again soon I fear.

Voadam just needs to use his boots of flying, err, wrong game.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> With the dragon not bailing on us, which renau1q did a good job of selling, btw, we're in a pickle.




I agree, he did an extra job of selling it...though at the same time I knew it wouldn't be that easy.



s@squ@tch said:


> The damn beast is just biding his time before he can breathe again on us.
> 
> Plus, someone has to nail down Koth the flying bugbear (aka Baron Harkonnan) as he is going to start up the lightning again soon I fear.





Step One: Spread out! If everyone stands around in a cluster, the dragon is going to have a field day.

Step Two: We need to focus our firepower on one tough opponent at a time. So let's stay on Koth, and then target out friendly neighborhood dragon.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 17, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 1, 2009)

OOC: My wife and I closed on our first house today, so expect some absence from me in the next few days.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats sg:

as everyone's been dealing with, enworld has been painfully slow and I'm going to put the game on hold until it's back to normal, I can't load any map updates through the site.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 1, 2009)

I'll be out of town for my 1st wedding anniversary.  I'll be back Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, the site just suddenly came back to normal, allowing me to make a bunch of posts. Not sure if it will last though.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 5, 2009)

If this holds up I'll probably re-start tomorrow. Let's all cross our fingers


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2009)

renau1g said:


> If this holds up I'll probably re-start tomorrow. Let's all cross our fingers




I'm crossing all kinds of things!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2009)

I've been playing D&D for over 20 years and I have never played a knight fighting a dragon before. It is a lot of fun.

It doesn't matter that I haven't rolled over a 12 on any attacks in this long fight or that I'm not completely optimized for my combat role. I'm a big heavily armored knight standing strong one on one against a dragon crashing into me repeatedly, with that toughness stopping it from taking me out or knocking me down into a yawning chasm.

I hope a 25 str check is enough to stay on the bridge.

Have at thee dragon!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2009)

I will be taking my family on a beach vacation and don't expect to post between 8/14 and 8/24.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2009)

Voadam said:


> I've been playing D&D for over 20 years and I have never played a knight fighting a dragon before. It is a lot of fun.




Awesome. The epitome of the dungeons and dragons stereotype, and you finally get the chance to do it!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 27, 2009)

So, ah, we've now got a bridge to bring down, but then after this, I'm somewhat at a loss as far as what to do.

It would appear that we are on a time table, as the Red Hand army is on its way to us, but at the same time, we are not equipped to deal with an entire warband with dragon back-up.

So, considering the name of this module is the Red Hand of Doom, I would surmise that they aren't just going to go away and leave because we ruined this bridge.

They'll find another way across/around, and then continue with their plan.

So, the million dollar question, is where do we go from here? Back to Drellin's Ferry -- or even the larger towns -- to warn them? Or do we try and scout out this warband at Cinder Hill?

Also, how did we identify the magic items from the castle?  Can we do the same with the new loot from the bridge?

Virashil has a penchant for wands, as she has 4 in her inventory, and is dying to know what is on the one from Baron Harkonnan.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 28, 2009)

IIRC, Our giant friend promised some aide or something. I'm out the door soon, so I can't look now.

On another note: I'll be out of town and likely w/o Internets until Thursday the 3rd. Feel free to NPC Sascha. He'll be turning back to his normal self soon (after we get what we want from the hobs).


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

Well... as for magic item identification, you have had dealings with a certain wizard in Drellins Ferry, should you choose to go there. I'm sure there's a mage of sufficient power in the other, larger centers as well (as it really only takes a lvl 1 wizard). Perhaps said wizard can even correct a DM oversight re: magical weapons and characters ability to use them...


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

Re: Giant aid. Yes they offered their assistance against the Hand. Have a good time off (I hope vacation) stonegod.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 28, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Re: Giant aid. Yes they offered their assistance against the Hand. Have a good time off (I hope vacation) stonegod.



Its not exactly a vacation, more of a (wife's) family event. Kinda sad, kinda happy. Long plane ride to Poland and back.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 28, 2009)

After, we destroy the bridge, my vote is to go on to Drellin's Ferry.  We need to warn them of the oncoming threat.  They don't have the manpower to repel the invaders(I assume).  A retreat to a larger town is best I think.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

During your initial discussions with the town guards and Captain Sorrana, she had mentioned there was approx. 30 full time members of the guard and about 100 militia men just recently called up with the raids in that area.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> After, we destroy the bridge, my vote is to go on to Drellin's Ferry.  We need to warn them of the oncoming threat.  They don't have the manpower to repel the invaders(I assume).  A retreat to a larger town is best I think.




I agree with this. We need to return to Drellin's Ferry and discuss...unless anyone wants to propose a direct assault on Cinder Hill!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 28, 2009)

Send Sascha to Cinder Hill as a spy to gather info in his hobgoblin mode!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Send Sascha to Cinder Hill as a spy to gather info in his hobgoblin mode!




The other two hobs already think he is one of them...just free them and send him along. LOL.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

He does have a tremendous bluff thanks to glibness, but it'll only last for an hour or so...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

renau1g said:


> He does have a tremendous bluff thanks to glibness, but it'll only last for an hour or so...




He'll be on his own by then, so we won't have to worry about him!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 29, 2009)

I love you too.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

stonegod said:


> I love you too.





Ha ha ha! Only kidding, stonegod!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 4, 2009)

So, I've remembered that we still don't have a user for that Staff of Life we found, which could save one of our bacon in the future -- we should probably find someone in Drellin's Ferry, or elsewhere that has some divine connection in order to use it.  I'm assuming that asking someone to activate a staff wouldn't be too pricey, as they don't expend a spell slot or material component or anything, but who knows.

I noticed that most of our PC's have a boatload of healing potions and/or healing belts.

I also noticed that Hurrow is NG as well, so at least Virashil isn't the only one who might have some reservations about just putting a blade into the prisoners.

Proposed watch schedule:

1st:  Hurrow
       Scavenger

2nd:Zazz
      Sascha

3rd: Virashil
       Sir Conrad

Splits one of the original group with the new, evil-er group to make sure they don't steal our stuff.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for your trust . Looks good.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

Agreed. That looks way good.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 7, 2009)

I wouldn't trust a necromantic death-forged either


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

Or sneaky Sascha!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 7, 2009)

No, him I'm ok with, (his +43 bluff overcame any suspicion I had of him )


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

renau1g said:


> No, him I'm ok with, (his +43 bluff overcame any suspicion I had of him )





Good point! +43 is hard to beat, especially at Level 6!


----------



## stonegod (Sep 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Or sneaky Sascha!



I'm sure Sohen could become someone you could trust.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

stonegod said:


> I'm sure Sohen could become someone you could trust.




I have no doubt of that at all.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I wouldn't trust a necromantic death-forged either




No shiat.

btw, all PC's with bludgeoning weapons report to the south tower now for mandatory work sessions.

Need this bridge down _pronto_, soldier!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

Want to see something amazing, just let Zazz go to work barehanded using _Mountain Hammer_. He can only strike every other round, since he has to use Adaptive Stance to regain the maneuver on the off round, but still...+2d6 damage, ignoring DR and Hardness. Not sure how long it would take, but it is pretty cool that he can crack blocks of stone with a few hits.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 7, 2009)

Show-off.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone make the rocks sentient and Sascha will talk them down.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Someone make the rocks sentient and Sascha will talk them down.




I'm surprised he can't convince them anyway!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2009)

Give the rocks a +30 modifier (unsentient) to resist.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Give the rocks a +30 modifier (unsentient) to resist.




They'd probably still fail!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 8, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I wouldn't trust a necromantic death-forged either



Is someone detecting evil? Where is my lead sheet??


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Zazz doesn't care so much about evil. Just about evil killing him in his sleep.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Zazz doesn't care so much about evil. Just about evil killing him in his sleep.



Are you a hob? No. Then you're safe.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Good to know. And Zazz hates hobs as much as anyone.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

I think everyone hates hobbos (well at least in the FR, in Eberron they're a bit mroe accepted), only thing worse than them is a stinking orc.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I think everyone hates hobbos (well at least in the FR, in Eberron they're a bit mroe accepted), only thing worse than them is a stinking orc.




Hobs are well accepted in my homebrew campaign world too...and highly sought as mercenaries.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Proposed watch schedule:
> 
> 1st:  Hurrow
> Scavenger
> ...




You can't fool me, the elven maid just wants to spend a romantic evening with the darkly handsome knight undisturbed.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

You did single-handedly stop a charging dragon in its tracks... maybe the draconic female likes that? j/k s@s


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Voadam said:


> You can't fool me, the elven maid just wants to spend a romantic evening with the darkly handsome knight undisturbed.




Well, at least she is a hill giantess!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 8, 2009)

Virashil is a hill giantess?  I need to go read the IC thread -- something must have happened!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Oops...that should have read *isn't* a hill giantess.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 8, 2009)

Lets get to the resting and then demolitioning.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds good. With no further objections we'll move this bad boy forward (both the story and your level )


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> sounds good. With no further objections we'll move this bad boy forward (both the story and your level )





woot!


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2009)

Level 7, I gain 11 hp, +1 BAB, 5 skill points, and an extra d8 on my psychic strike. That was quick. Go soulknife straightforward mechanics.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Level 7, I gain 11 hp, +1 BAB, 5 skill points, and an extra d8 on my psychic strike. That was quick. Go soulknife straightforward mechanics.




Showoff!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice. I like simple, not like those Bo9S guys


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Very nice. I like simple, not like those Bo9S guys




Whatever...you just want to see what I pick next, so you can copy it for Korrin!


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Showoff!




Yeah, but after all the work you put in to advance your tome of battle class you get to go into a _stance_, which I'm sure some would say is a quite cool thing. Its always important for an elf to pose dramatically. I suppose.

"Quick Zazz, third position, then jete!"


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

If anyone needs to pose dramatically it is an elven swordsman 

Yeah Korrin likes to steal Zazz's mojo...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Voadam said:


> "Quick Zazz, third position, then jete!"




LOL!



renau1g said:


> If anyone needs to pose dramatically it is an elven swordsman
> 
> Yeah Korrin likes to steal Zazz's mojo...




Don't take too much...I'm sure there are going to be a lot of tough fights coming up!


----------



## stonegod (Sep 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Whatever...you just want to see what I pick next, so you can copy it for Korrin!



Let's just say Evo's shifter druid looks like another shifter druid I know...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Let's just say Evo's shifter druid looks like another shifter druid I know...




What's the old saying..."the best compliment you can pay someone is to plagiarize their work!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 9, 2009)

@Hurrow - I've noticed a striking similarity to another shifter druid as well.

@renau1q - Virashil is leveled up to 7th, 2nd level of DhM gave a bonus draconic feat, which I chose "Draconic Senses", since this is draconic feat #4 for Virashil, she receives darkvision 60', 2x as normal low light vision, and blindsense 20', and +4 skill bonus to Search, Listen and Spot.  

Sascha will need to be extra careful when invisible near Virashil now.

It also now qualifies Virashil to take Draconic Legacy at next feat granting level to add some more spells to her spell list.

AND I am now glad to have a long distance crowd damaging spell, now that I finally have access to 3rd level spells.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

That's why in sg's game I played the standard shifter druid, non-shapeshifter (although seeing you two in action, I wish I had followed your leads)

s@s - how's the little one doing? It's been, what, a month or so?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 9, 2009)

He's now 6 weeks, and giving us new surprises everyday.  The switch from 1 kid --> 2 kids is more than the sum of its parts, however.

I anxiously await the passage of the first several months.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 9, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Sascha will need to be extra careful when invisible near Virashil now.



You cut to the quick! Sascha would never be so crass as to stab Virashil in the back while invisible.

It'd be Zazz instead.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

Or maybe Sascha looking like Zazz, or Sir Conrad...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

stonegod said:


> You cut to the quick! Sascha would never be so crass as to stab Virashil in the back while invisible.
> 
> It'd be Zazz instead.




Zazz just blows Vira up with fireballs when she is invisible! LOL.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 9, 2009)

Not so much stab Sascha in the back while he is invisible, more like try to keep a finger on his shenanigans.

I had forgotten that Zazz had toasted Virashil back at the keep....  Good times.... Good times.

Not enough friendly fire in this past encounter.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Virashil is leveled up to 7th, 2nd level of DhM gave a bonus draconic feat, which I chose "Draconic Senses", since this is draconic feat #4 for Virashil, she receives darkvision 60', 2x as normal low light vision, and blindsense 20', and +4 skill bonus to Search, Listen and Spot.
> 
> Sascha will need to be extra careful when invisible near Virashil now.
> 
> ...




I uhm, got +1 BAB. I'll get iterative attacks one day too (though not today).


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> I had forgotten that Zazz had toasted Virashil back at the keep....  Good times.... Good times.




Ah, the hazards of invisibility.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 9, 2009)

Voadam said:


> I uhm, got +1 BAB. I'll get iterative attacks one day too (though not today).




I predict that you'll get them before I do.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd normally go normal wildshape.  That is too much bookkeeping for me anymore.

Are we assumed to have leveled before the rest so we can get our new spells?


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

You'll have time to rest when you return to town I'm sure so you can make any changes now.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> You'll have time to rest when you return to town I'm sure so you can make any changes now.




Sweet. I'll work on Zazz tonight. Maybe. I really should go run a few miles.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

You're a runner? I've got to get my butt in gear and start training again, it slid off the radar for the last little while, but I've got a run for charity in October and need to run 5km (3 miles or so). This is my third year running in it (pre-baby I ran it in 22 mins, post babies I ran it in 26.5 mins...my goal is to get back to the 22 min or so marK)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

I run for the work-out, not for fun. LOL. I usually run anywhere from about 3.5 to 5 miles when I go out. You're a faster runner than I am, though...my 5k times are usually around 30 minutes.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

I ran it this evening (your post pushed me to get off my butt), I did just under 5 k in 25.5 minutes, so I still have a ways to go. It helps being tall, long strides, but the weather outside was perfect for it. 68-ish or so with a slight breeze. 

Yeah, I love to run, it's my favourite form of exercise


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, the last time I sniffed any 5K time under 22 mins was back in HS for the CC team -- where I was able to run it in around 19:30. 

These days, I think I'm lucky if I run an 8 minute mile pace, I think I have forever said goodbye to 7 min/mile and under.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah I used to be much slower in CC back in high school, I was slowing down the guys so they made me run with the ladies (not that I minded that )


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I ran it this evening (your post pushed me to get off my butt), I did just under 5 k in 25.5 minutes, so I still have a ways to go. It helps being tall, long strides, but the weather outside was perfect for it. 68-ish or so with a slight breeze.
> 
> Yeah, I love to run, it's my favourite form of exercise






s@squ@tch said:


> Wow, the last time I sniffed any 5K time under 22 mins was back in HS for the CC team -- where I was able to run it in around 19:30.
> 
> These days, I think I'm lucky if I run an 8 minute mile pace, I think I have forever said goodbye to 7 min/mile and under.






renau1g said:


> Yeah I used to be much slower in CC back in high school, I was slowing down the guys so they made me run with the ladies (not that I minded that )





I ran track when I was younger, but only sprints. I used to have bad asthma, and the distance running used to kill me. I'm pretty impressed with myself for even being able to run 5 miles...the times don't matter so much to me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2009)

Shall I also level up Scavenger? He was a bit behind, xp wise.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

Sure go for it.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Zazz is mostly leveled, just need to pick a new maneuver and stance.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2009)

No new spell level. The most exiting thing you get on this level is the familiar. But I don't think I will get 24h just to summon it. Could we speed it up to one rest? (only this, the first time). Not that familiars are that great anyway.
But it would give me a good rp opportunity.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

WD - after the extended rest in Drellin's Ferry (I'm assuming that's where you're all heading based on IC thread), you can summon it with this shortened time.

You do get new spells though right?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2009)

no, I get:

9 HP
 4 Skill Points
 Lich Body DR 4
Summon Familiar (later it looks like)
+1 3rd spell slots

but no more known spells. Not that I'm not glad about the DR and stuff, but it doesn't feel 'oh,... shiny new stuff'. But in Drellin's Ferry sounds alright.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I run for the work-out, not for fun. LOL. I usually run anywhere from about 3.5 to 5 miles when I go out. You're a faster runner than I am, though...my 5k times are usually around 30 minutes.




I run for fun and the workout, usually on wooded trails. If it was painful and no fun I don't think I'd do it. I have no idea how fast I am though I got passed by two women on the trail this morning and it might be more accurate to say I jog. 

I went running this morning for the first time in about a month, got in an hour (about five miles?), and when I logged on I was surprised to find this discussion going on. Great minds and all that.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Unfortunately, running outside in Utah can be tough. Unless you can time it just right, it is either too hot (summer), or too cold (winter). LOL. So I run on my treadmill, in my climate controlled home, in front of my high def TV to keep me entertained! LOL. I guess it beats just sitting on the couch.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 10, 2009)

r1: Two questions:
- How do you feel about skill tricks?
- How do you feel about rejiggering some skills? He's in a totally different party now with different balance, so it might make some sense to move them around.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

stonegod said:


> r1: Two questions:
> - How do you feel about skill tricks?




What is a skill trick?



stonegod said:


> - How do you feel about rejiggering some skills? He's in a totally different party now with different balance, so it might make some sense to move them around.




Yes, depending on how stonegod rejiggers his skills, I might want to rejigger Zazz' skills too.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

Two answers:

1) Not too familiar with them, but they're in Complete Scoundrel right? I just looked them over quickly and I'm ok with them, but if something is completely off I'll re-consider. But yeah go ahead.
2) Feel free, obviously we've had some consolidation in the groups and anyone who wishes to tweak their PC's I'm open to. I know Rhun commented earlier about Zazz, so the offer's open, as long as it's not a complete change (i.e. Zazz changing into a sorceror, or Virashil becoming a mounted knight).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn.  Virashil was going to take a level in knight instead.  Guess that I have to give Silver the heave-ho, along with Tonto.

Scavenger is a freakin' bone-shield.  I'd have Virashil hide behind him, if she wasn't so creeped out about him.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Cool, I'll just wait to see what sg does with Sascha...then I can determine if I need to tweak Zazz at all.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Cool, I'll just wait to see what sg does with Sascha...then I can determine if I need to tweak Zazz at all.



You have a prefernce for skills? Sohen will keep stealth, and can open anything with _knock_, but we really need only one person to be trap monkey (i.e., Search/Disable device). Make sense for Sohen, but its not strictly needed.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Hide & Move Silently Zazz will keep, since they are class skills of Swordsage. I may take a few ranks out of Open Lock, since it isn't strictly needed anymore. Zazz's search is alright, and his disable device is alright, but they aren't class skills for Swordsage, and I hadn't planned on taking any further rogue levels.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 11, 2009)

I'll get to updating Hurrow soon.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 11, 2009)

Sohen/Sascha updated, mostly to maximize his social skills and trapfinding while de-emphasizing his rougery. I.e., less Fienting and more changling feats to fool folks. Several skill tricks along those lines as well.

For 7th level, to a level of mindbender (CArcane) to unlock his doppelganger telepathy. Hehheh.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice PrC stonegod. I love that one, it's one of my favourites. 

I played a similar PrC from Dragon a number of years ago, I loved having a big dumb meatshield for me


----------



## stonegod (Sep 11, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I played a similar PrC from Dragon a number of years ago, I loved having a big dumb meatshield for me



Not sure if I'll go too deep in it; the first level of it is a hoot, however.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Nice PrC stonegod. I love that one, it's one of my favourites.
> 
> I played a similar PrC from Dragon a number of years ago, I loved having a big dumb meatshield for me




Where is Sir Conrad to hear you say that?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2009)

You the meat-, I'm the boneshield. We new guys are really liked


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2009)

Just remember: If anyone accuses us of wrongdoing, we didn't do it.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, Sascha didn't do it at least. You can always blame those cowards that left you out in the field


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Well, Sascha didn't do it at least. You can always blame those cowards that left you out in the field



Already planning on it.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Already planning on it.




As long as Zazz doesn't get the blame.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 21, 2009)

Update coming shortly. Just completing 2 corporate tax returns to get out the door today.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Update coming shortly. Just completing 2 corporate tax returns to get out the door today.




No worries, I'm in a bit of a busy spot in RL anyway.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 22, 2009)

Just posted the update....took 3 times and I lost my really good initial post.

That's what I get for getting out of the habit of CTRL+C 'ing all my posts... I was spoiled there for a bit.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2009)

renau1g said:


> That's what I get for getting out of the habit of CTRL+C 'ing all my posts... I was spoiled there for a bit.




Yeah, I usually write mine in notepad and then copy them over. I've lost way too many.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 10, 2009)

Do we have a consolidated loot list? I've lost track. And Sohen keeps stealing everything.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Do we have a consolidated loot list? I've lost track. And Sohen keeps stealing everything.




That I do not doubt! But no, I don't think we have a consolidated loot list.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm fine with Sohen getting the boots and our moving on.

I'm quite happy now to have the post with the map linked in my character sheet, it was getting to be a real pain to find it each time I wanted to look it over.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 30, 2009)

BTW r1: probably want to create a new IC thread (its @ 1000 posts).


----------



## renau1g (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks! I'll fork to the new thread as we start the next chapter of the adventure.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2009)

Woo-hoo! Nothing like forking a thread!


----------



## renau1g (Dec 1, 2009)

Yup - http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/268775-red-hand-doom-chapter-ii.html#post5014741


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2009)

I didn't realize we had some many scouty types in the group.


----------

